# Tito Still Not Ready For Liddell



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I know that Tito looked great last night, but there is no way that a fight with Liddell would take the same path. As good as Tito looked, I still say he's no match for Liddell.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Braveheart said:


> like joe rogan said yesterday, titos confidence is one of his major weapons. "A confident Tito Ortiz is very hard to beat". I don't understand why everyone is so sure that Tito is going down on Dec.30. I think hes definately gotta chance if he can come to a fight mentally determined as for Shamrock fights.


Well for one reason, Liddell is one of the hardest men to take down out there. And when you do get him down, all he wants to do is get it stood back up. 

I don't think that Tito can even come close to a stand up fight with Chuck and I don't see tito having the ability to take Chuck down and keep him down.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

like joe rogan said yesterday, titos confidence is one of his major weapons. "A confident Tito Ortiz is very hard to beat". I don't understand why everyone is so sure that Tito is going down on Dec.30. I think hes definately gotta chance if he can come to a fight mentally determined as for Shamrock fights.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

I donno about that man, i mean Chucks Kempo Jiu Jitsu is amazing, i do kempo jiu jitsu once a week early in the morning after all my classes and its great stuff. But Titos a beast dont forget that lol, last time he landed a few good shots on chuck and he doesnt even going for submissions.

If anyones going to beat chuck i think its going to be Tito, because titos got everything going his way right now.


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

Right now it seems like anybody that stands with Chuck is going to lose. Chuck's takedown defence is excellent but there has to be somebody out there that can put him on the mat and try to work him over. His striking is so true right now I think he can only be beaten by submission.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I think that he has things going hi way by beating guys like Griffen Shamrock, but to think that those mean he's ready for Chuck... Not so sure about that.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

Braveheart said:


> I don't understand why everyone is so sure that Tito is going down on Dec.30. I think hes definately gotta chance if he can come to a fight mentally determined as for Shamrock fights.


 When it comes down to it, nobody i really sure. Everyone just says their opinion as if it is fact. I think and hope Chuck wins, but you never really know. A fight is a fight and anything can happen. Tito could knock chuck out, unlikely, but never know. If Tito can get Chuck down and keep him down, it certainly is in his favor, but with the fact that Chuck is so hard to take down and keep down, most people think Chuck is going to win.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Liddell will demolish Ortiz again. Liddell's been on a roll lately, while Tito hasn't beaten anyone of worth in about 2 years.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

The only fight Tito has finished rcently was with Shamrock. He couldn't finish Belfort or young rookies like Cote or Griffin (who may have won if the fight had continued). Tito will never finish Liddell. He is highly overated and will be exposed as such once again by Chuck.


Pogo


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

noone is talking about Chucks cardio, i guarantee Chucks takedown defese will weaken the longer the fight goes on , and Tito will only get stronger..thas why i feel Tito will wither win by tko in the fourth or fifth round, or get the decision


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

I wonder what excuse Tito will have if Chuck beats him. You know darn well that he will have some lame excuse to blame....either he is hurt, or Jenna dumped him:laugh:


----------



## Ramp36 (Jul 14, 2006)

Tito's confidence will last as long as the first failed takedown. I don't get how everything is going Tito's way. He has had successful fights against Shamrock but people here keep saying how Shamrock shouldn't even have been fighting. Tito last real fight he won by a split decision with Griffin. I believe Chuck will ruin Tito's little run. Tito will attempt to spin/hype it up for support for another fight.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> noone is talking about Chucks cardio, i guarantee Chucks takedown defese will weaken the longer the fight goes on , and Tito will only get stronger..thas why i feel Tito will wither win by tko in the fourth or fifth round, or get the decision


Do you really think that It's easier to try and take some one down over and over, then it is to defend the take down? I see it where Tito will tire first from shooting and not getting the take down and then Chuck will light him up.


----------



## sherdog (Oct 11, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Do you really think that It's easier to try and take some one down over and over, then it is to defend the take down? I see it where Tito will tire first from shooting and not getting the take down and then Chuck will light him up.


I'm completely with you. I'm not sure if jdun11 knows, but Chuck has never fought the full 5 rounds and all of us know the reason... unless your uneducated about MMA where you should be reading the post instead of posting the post.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Aug 18, 2006)

I think Tito will beat Chuck this time around for one he is focused and he will use that to regain the title. The Tito era will restart when he beats Chuck mark my words.


----------



## ShockeyTime (Oct 11, 2006)

I know that Tito looked great last night, but there is no way that a fight with Liddell would take the same path. As good as Tito looked, I still say he's no match for Liddell.
>
>
I Would'nt say that but tito seems to have trouble with Big Hitters, Chuck is a big hitter. If tito can use his ground game then it could get real interesting.

I am really looking foward to this fight in december!!!!!

ST


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> I think Tito will beat Chuck this time around for one he is focused and he will use that to regain the title. The Tito era will restart when he beats Chuck mark my words.


I know that everyone has their own view of what will happen. I just can't help but think that yours is based on hopes and wishes more than it is knowing about the sport of MMA and the fighters at hand.

Nothing personal, but I say Chuck in the 2nd round with a haymaker of a KO.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> I think Tito will beat Chuck this time around for one he is focused and he will use that to regain the title. The Tito era will restart when he beats Chuck mark my words.


Tito is one dimensional.

Chuck has good takedown defense.

Tito isn't a great striker.

Chuck hits really hard.

Tito hasn't beaten anyone of worth in about 2 years.

Chuck practically cleaned out the division.

I do not see Tito beating Chuck.


----------



## -Mystery- (Jul 4, 2006)

I think Tito/Liddell II will be an awesome fight that will nearly go the distance but I think Tito is on too much of a tear this year to be stopped. He'll KO Liddell late in the fight,


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wait, Tito will KO Liddell?

Zuh?


----------



## -Mystery- (Jul 4, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Are you sure that you have seen UFC? Do you really think that Tito can KO Chuck???


I'm not a UFC guru like many of you but I think that Tito will wear him down and Chcuk will become fatigued allowing Tito the chance to KO him.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> I think Tito/Liddell II will be an awesome fight that will nearly go the distance but I think Tito is on too much of a tear this year to be stopped. He'll KO Liddell late in the fight,


 Are you sure that you have seen UFC? Do you really think that Tito can KO Chuck???


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> I'm not a UFC guru like many of you but I think that Tito will wear him down and Chcuk will become fatigued allowing Tito the chance to KO him.


Tito will tire himself out trying (and failing) to take down Chuck. After Tito sees that this is going to be a standing fight, Chuck will crush his skull.


----------



## sherdog (Oct 11, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> I'm not a UFC guru like many of you but I think that Tito will wear him down and Chcuk will become fatigued allowing Tito the chance to KO him.


I hope you mean TKO (G&P) because Tito has only one KO ever (Evan Tanner 2001) and it was done in way of slam.


----------



## Ramp36 (Jul 14, 2006)

> I think that Tito will wear him down and Chcuk will become fatigued allowing Tito the chance to KO him.


Isn't this like saying Chuck will submit Tito with his superior ground work?


----------



## -Mystery- (Jul 4, 2006)

sherdog said:


> I hope you mean TKO because Tito has only one KO ever (Evan Tanner 2001) and it was done in way of slam.


Yeah, that's what I meant. Whether Tito wins or loses I really don't care aslong as we get a terrific fight.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ok Chuck is not going to submit Tito and Tito is not going to knock Chuck out. But Chuck is going to get KTFO.


----------



## sherdog (Oct 11, 2006)

Ramp36 said:


> Isn't this like saying Chuck will submit Tito with his superior ground work?


It's more like Tito will get Jenna to whip out one of her ladies and smack Chuck dead :laugh:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

tito is way stronger than lidell and IMO, i see tito controlling the fight from inside chuck's guard and winning with elbows. sorry chuck fans, but finally he's going to face an opponent who's actually able to take him down!!!


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I think that he has things going hi way by beating guys like Griffen Shamrock, but to think that those mean he's ready for Chuck... Not so sure about that.


lightheavy weight doesnt really have many better fighters than those at this point they all either are too new to the sport moved to pride or retired lol


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Right now it seems like anybody that stands with Chuck is going to lose. Chuck's takedown defence is excellent but there has to be somebody out there that can put him on the mat and try to work him over. His striking is so true right now I think he can only be beaten by submission.


not true he can be beaten by submission or tko which could possibly happen if the fight goes the distance and thats only in the ufc if he fought people from pride he would probably get knocked out by wanderlei silva or cro cop if he moved down not to seem like a pride nuthugger but its the truth :dunno:


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

face it, Tito is a great fighter, but hes not better than Chuck.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> not true he can be beaten by submission or tko which could possibly happen if the fight goes the distance and thats only in the ufc if he fought people from pride he would probably get knocked out by wanderlei silva or cro cop if he moved down not to seem like a pride nuthugger but its the truth :dunno:


I think that Silva would be a great fight, but I still put my money on Liddell. He's taken his game to a whole different level at 205lbs. As for Cro-Cop, I see him dominating any weight he goes to. He might even give Fedor a better run next time they fight.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

I am guessing I am not the only one who saw the first fight. Chuck will win by exposing Tito's terrible stand-up game again.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Pr0d1gy said:


> I am guessing I am not the only one who saw the first fight. Chuck will win by exposing Tito's terrible stand-up game again.


Tito has a stand up game?:dunno:


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I think that Silva would be a great fight, but I still put my money on Liddell. He's taken his game to a whole different level at 205lbs. As for Cro-Cop, I see him dominating any weight he goes to. He might even give Fedor a better run next time they fight.


if it ever happens ill take you up on a personal bet :laugh: chuck hasnt faced anyone recently with stand up skills even close to those of wanderlei and those knees he has could possibly end chuck's life and to top that up wanderlei also has much better submission skills than chuck so he could change it up if need be where as chuck is all stand up if wanderlei silva proves to really be the better striker hes in deep shit


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I think that you have very valid points in this thread and I would LOVE to take you up on a personal side bet if they ever have this fight. I believe that Chuck knows that he has to keep it standing and all it takes is one shot from his looping right to make anyone go to sleep


argeed chuck has amazing knock out power


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> if it ever happens ill take you up on a personal bet :laugh: chuck hasnt faced anyone recently with stand up skills even close to those of wanderlei and those knees he has could possibly end chuck's life and to top that up wanderlei also has much better submission skills than chuck so he could change it up if need be where as chuck is all stand up if wanderlei silva proves to really be the better striker hes in deep shit


I think that you have very valid points in this thread and I would LOVE to take you up on a personal side bet if they ever have this fight. I believe that Chuck knows that he has to keep it standing and all it takes is one shot from his looping right to make anyone go to sleep


----------



## DangerMouse666 (Jul 9, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> I think Tito/Liddell II will be an awesome fight that will nearly go the distance but I think Tito is on too much of a tear this year to be stopped. He'll KO Liddell late in the fight,


Um No , That's not gonna happen. Liddel is gonna have it wrapped up by the third round. Tito is more hype than truth, I don't see him keepin' Chuck down long enough to cause enough damage to him. Chuck will get him with a cluster of bombs and it will be stopped.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Silva is nothing special. He was never able to Win the UFC title and had to go to Pride to get it. Chuck had to face guy's like Randy Coutore, Tito Ortiz and Vitor Belfort (both he and Ortiz demolished Silva) in order to win that belt. You think if Silva had to face the likes of Liddell, Coutore, Ortiz or Belfort as his top contenders he would have won the title or have been as long reigning and dominating champion as he is in Pride? Please! Of course non of the Pride fans would ever admit to it.


Pogo


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Silva is nothing special. He was never able to Win the UFC title and had to go to Pride to get it. Chuck had to face guy's like Randy Coutore, Tito Ortiz and Vitor Belfort (both he and Ortiz demolished Silva) in order to win that belt. You think if Silva had to face the likes of Liddell, Coutore, Ortiz or Belfort as his top contenders he would have won the title or have been as long reigning and dominating champion as he is in Pride? Please! Of course non of the Pride fans would ever admit to it.
> 
> 
> Pogo


 The UFC LHW class has been stronger than Pride's up until recently and then most jumped ship. I agree that Liddell has had a MUCH tougher road to the title.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

DangerMouse666 said:


> Um No , That's not gonna happen. Liddel is gonna have it wrapped up by the third round. Tito is more hype than truth, I don't see him keepin' Chuck down long enough to cause enough damage to him. Chuck will get him with a cluster of bombs and it will be stopped.


but you have to agree *IF * Tito can keep chuck down long enough to wear him into the latter rounds its game over for chuck


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Silva is nothing special. He was never able to Win the UFC title and had to go to Pride to get it. Chuck had to face guy's like Randy Coutore, Tito Ortiz and Vitor Belfort (both he and Ortiz demolished Silva) in order to win that belt. You think if Silva had to face the likes of Liddell, Coutore, Ortiz or Belfort as his top contenders he would have won the title or have been as long reigning and dominating champion as he is in Pride? Please! Of course non of the Pride fans would ever admit to it.
> Pogo


first off yes he was unable to win in the ufc and then went to pride by once he went to pride he improved A F*CKING SHIT LOAD and dont act like silva hasnt won against any good fighters ricardo arona, guy mezger, dan henderson, quinton jackson(2), sakuraba(2) second him and liddell never fought and tito got a decision over him not the most convincing win and third if any of those *****es aside from coutore (cause hes retired) tried to take his belt in pride THEYD GET KNOCKED THE **** OUT (liddell has a bit of a chance) id admit chuck had a tougher road to become champ but it doesnt make him a better fighter and you saying silva is nothing special just shows u know nothing about pride or are just plain ignorant


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Silva is highly overated on these forums. Sorry if that offends you. If anything he is the major underdog if he were to fight Liddell. yet everyone acts like he will just destroy Liddell. Like I said, Silva had to go to Pride to win the title because he couldn't do it in the UFC. Liddell did so that makes him the better fighter as he was able to beat the top competition that Silva couldn't.


Pogo


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Silva is highly overated on these forums. Sorry if that offends you. If anything he is the major underdog if he were to fight Liddell. yet everyone acts like he will just destroy Liddell. Like I said, Silva had to go to Pride to win the title because he couldn't do it in the UFC. Liddell did so that makes him the better fighter as he was able to beat the top competition that Silva couldn't.
> 
> 
> Pogo


Well that arguement could hold some water, if Chuck didn't beat Tito *4 YEARS* after Wandy lost to Tito via LAY AND F-ING PRAY! And Chuck also beat Vitor *4 YEARS* after Wandy lost to Vitor. Wandy isn't overrated. Everyone stop using who beat who to support your arguement. 4 years is a long as time so you arguement holds no water.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Rationalize it all you want but the fact remains that Silva had to go to Pride to win a LHW Title. He couldn't do it in the UFC with their level of competition. Liddell, on the other hand, did do it.


Pogo


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Rationalize it all you want but the fact remains that Silva had to go to Pride to win a LHW Title. He couldn't do it in the UFC with their level of competition. Liddell, on the other hand, did do it.
> 
> 
> Pogo


Yea but how do you know that Silva wouldn't have done the same thing if he came back 4 years later...4 years is a long time for a fighter to change. All you're saying really is that Chuck was better than Wandy in 2002, but that means nothing nowadays because they have both evolved.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Silva is highly overated on these forums. Sorry if that offends you. If anything he is the major underdog if he were to fight Liddell. yet everyone acts like he will just destroy Liddell. Like I said, Silva had to go to Pride to win the title because he couldn't do it in the UFC. Liddell did so that makes him the better fighter as he was able to beat the top competition that Silva couldn't.
> 
> 
> Pogo


lol i aint offended i just really get into things im not excactly a wanderlei nuthugger but some people give him alot less credit than he deserves due to his poor performance early in his career(in the ufc) then again on the flipside there are ALOT of people that think way too highly of him but enough of this bullshit talk none can know for sure until they actually fight but when the do look me up and we'll make some bets  and wouldluvtofightyou said most of the valid points i would have said so i dont feel the need to repeat them


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Well that arguement could hold some water, if Chuck didn't beat Tito *4 YEARS* after Wandy lost to Tito via LAY AND F-ING PRAY! And Chuck also beat Vitor *4 YEARS* after Wandy lost to Vitor. Wandy isn't overrated. Everyone stop using who beat who to support your arguement. 4 years is a long as time so you arguement holds no water.



Agreed. Fighters could adapt and get better over time. Maybe I shouldn't have said 'nothing special' since he is a very good fighter. But I do think he is highly overated by the Pride fans who act like he can walk right through Chuck like he's nothing. 


Pogo


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow, this place is full of crazy people. Whoever said Tito has no stand-up was right...lol

On the Wandy note, well both sides have an interesting theory. The facts are laid out for everyone to see plain as day though. Wandy did not HAVE to go to Pride to win a LHW title at all. Wandy went to Pride because there was a lot more money there at the time, period. Wandy would have posed every bit the problem for Randy that Chuck did. He has pretty good takedown defense and he can throw either standing or in the clinch. Wanderlei is dangerous to anyone he fights because he is extremely hard to submit if he is taken down, and he knows how to work his guard to stalemate to get back to standup. Standing, in a one on one fight, I would give Silva a good chance to beat anyone....Iceman included.

I think the biggest difference here though is that Liddell has dangerous power. While Silva can beat on you a bit & drop you, Chuck seems to blast people with one punch & then it just gets ugly. That said, I don't think he could do that to Silva. Hell, Mark Hunt couldn't do that to Silva, and Cro Cop had a rough time trying to hurt him. I love Liddell & deeply respect his ability as a warrior, but he doesn't hit harder than either of those guys. What you would get with those two is a war of attricion (sp?), It would end up being who can keep going without gassing, and who has the better hand speed. 

With that in mind I think Silva would pull out a win with an impartial set of judges but, as evidenced by this thread, getting an impartial set of judges in anywhere but Switzerland may be impossible in a HUGE UFC v Pride match like this. Anywho, I think I'm gonna leave this one alone for awhile because there are some obvious sherdog style fanboys in here and I got no time for that mess. 

War Gomi
War Liddell
War Fedor
Screw Team Militech


----------



## HandsUp144:1 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm sorry I don't agree with you for the simple fact that all the guys you just named that weren't able beat standing Wanderlei do not have the counter punching ability that Chuck has. Chuck is more than capable of knocking Wanderlei out with one of those backpeddling counter right hands. Wanderlei throws alot of reaching hooks and anyone who knows boxing knows that a quick and powerful straight right hand can get through a wide hook and do some serious damage especially coming form Chuck.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm guessing you missed the part where I said Mark Hunt & Mirko Cro Cop couldn't knock Wanderlei out? That is the only explaination I have for your insistance that Chuck would KO Silva. Or maybe you think Chuck hits harder than Cro Cop or Hunt? :laugh:


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Chuck also knocked out Kevin Randleman which Cro Cop wasn't able to do. He also knocked out Randy Couture who had never been knocked out despite taking hits from some of biggest and hardest hitters in MMA.

Silva has been knocked out before by fighters with less punching power than Chuck.. If Chuck hits him with a good shot he will go out. Its that simple. He is not Superman.


Pogo


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Nobody said he is superman, but he is no idiot either. I think you guys give Liddell way too much credit. Who has he beaten other than Babalu? An over the hill Couture? Tito "I quit if I can't take you down" Ortiz? There is just a little too much UFC nuthugging going on here for this to be realistic. 

Chuck's last loss came to Rampage, and while it was more than a couple years ago, Rampage lost to Silva right after that and almost lost to Arona as well if not for a miracle powerbomb/Headbutt. Now, while that does not say how one fighter will do against another it does give you an idea of what kind of competition these guys have been facing. I mean Sobral was talked about as the greatest thing in LHW since sliced bread, but he is a lower top 10 in Pride's LHW division, AT BEST. 

You gotta keep things in prespective here. I am a HUGE UFC fan, but you can't let your little hard ons determine what is real. What is real is that Wanderlei has constantly fought top 10 LHW fighters for years & still remains the champion, whereas Chuck has feasted on inferior opponents for much of his time in the UFC over the last few years.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Pr0d1gy said:


> Nobody said he is superman, but he is no idiot either. I think you guys give Liddell way too much credit. Who has he beaten other than Babalu? An over the hill Couture? Tito "I quit if I can't take you down" Ortiz? There is just a little too much UFC nuthugging going on here for this to be realistic.
> 
> Chuck's last loss came to Rampage, and while it was more than a couple years ago, Rampage lost to Silva right after that and almost lost to Arona as well if not for a miracle powerbomb/Headbutt. Now, while that does not say how one fighter will do against another it does give you an idea of what kind of competition these guys have been facing. I mean Sobral was talked about as the greatest thing in LHW since sliced bread, but he is a lower top 10 in Pride's LHW division, AT BEST.
> 
> You gotta keep things in prespective here. I am a HUGE UFC fan, but you can't let your little hard ons determine what is real. What is real is that Wanderlei has constantly fought top 10 LHW fighters for years & still remains the champion, whereas Chuck has feasted on inferior opponents for much of his time in the UFC over the last few years.


props:thumbsup:


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

We can go back and forth on this all night.


"Couture over the hill and inferior?"

He had just won the title for the second time two shows previous from a fighter who demolished Silva in less than a minute (Belfort). He had reached his career peak like a year or two previous. He was still at the top.

"Tito "I quit if I can't take you down" Ortiz?" 

And yet Silva couldn't take the title from him. So what does that say about Silva.

See what I mean? We can go back and forth forever.


Pogo


----------



## Gracie Barra (Oct 11, 2006)

how can u say that chucks cardio will weaken, tito will be the weaker one when hes eaten all those punches and kicks, tito wont win, its nearly impossible, couture couldnt even hold chuck down, theres no way that tito could.tito has no chance, and if he does win, someone like babalu or evans will come and take the belt from him.


----------



## Gracie Barra (Oct 11, 2006)

if silva and liddell did fight, they would make sure that it was ufc and not pride so silva couldnt stomp liddell, wouldnt matter though, liddells never had anyone come at him like silva would, silvas an animal


----------



## Gracie Barra (Oct 11, 2006)

chuck could never knock silva out, he doesnt hit that hard, he just catches people, silva wouldnt let him catch him, silva is quick, and extremely tough


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

He doesn't hit that hard. :laugh: 

Ask Babalu, Randleman, Couture, Horn, White, Ortiz, Belfort, ect how hard he hits.

Many of those guy's had never been knocked out before until Liddell hit them.


Pogo


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Let's see. Randleman & Belfort both suffer from crackhead disease where one night they look like they could beat Fedor, then the next 3 fights they couldn't beat Mahood. Belfort has long been known as the best fighter to never beat anybody.

Babalu is a sub fighter who foolishly tried to trade with Chuck twice. Horn is about a buck sixty soaking wet. 

Ortiz is a product of his own hot air & ego. Put him in the ring with any top 10 LHW & he will lose unless he SIGNIFICANTLY outmuscles them (i.e. Horn).

White? Do you mean Vernon "Tiger" White? Come on man, you might as well say he knocked out the old guy from Bum Fights...

Couture is his only win of any real relevance. You point out that Randy beat Belfort shortly before that, and I said Belfort has never beaten anyone worth a damn. The biggest thing about Randy v Chuck is that the nearing 40 Randy was the former HW champ and actually beat Liddell the first time. 

I'm not saying it is impossible that Chuck would win, I think he would because neither would stop the other & the judges would be UFC judges, but I don't see Chuck knocking him out or dominating the fight in any way unless he could lay n pray on Silva all night. Funny thing is Ortiz is ideally suited for this fight, yet they still risk Chuck. Well, I hope it actually happens & I will say this, Silva couldn't drop Chuck.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Pr0d1gy said:


> I'm guessing you missed the part where I said Mark Hunt & Mirko Cro Cop couldn't knock Wanderlei out? That is the only explaination I have for your insistance that Chuck would KO Silva. Or maybe you think Chuck hits harder than Cro Cop or Hunt? :laugh:



chuck is tough but i would like to see him go against fighters such as "Shogun". Wanderlei or Mirko...

i think it would shatter alot of chucks fans hearts


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Organik said:


> chuck is tough but i would like to see him go against fighters such as "Shogun". Wanderlei or Mirko...
> 
> i think it would shatter alot of chucks fans hearts



Yeah man, I love Chuck, he is one of my top 5 favorite fighters, but I think if Mirko got a hold of him he would lose pretty bad...of course Silva didn't look great against Cro Cop either. Like I said, it is a pretty even fight with Silva & Liddell. I think what they need to do is make it a no time limit fight to the end like the old UFC did so the judges can't screw it up...lol


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Pr0d1gy said:


> Yeah man, I love Chuck, he is one of my top 5 favorite fighters, but I think if Mirko got a hold of him he would lose pretty bad...of course Silva didn't look great against Cro Cop either. Like I said, it is a pretty even fight with Silva & Liddell. I think what they need to do is make it a no time limit fight to the end like the old UFC did so the judges can't screw it up...lol


haha wow thatd be amazing


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

You wanna compare Silvas record in Pride. OK lets do it.

Fujita- Overated slug. Pride verion of Tank Abbott.

Yuki Kondo- UFC reject who left on a losing streak.

Hidenhiko Yoshida- No name scrub

Ikuhisa Minowa- Can (He lost to freakin UFC reject Phil Baroni for Christ sake)

Tatsuya Iwasaki- No name scrub. His first and only fight. :laugh: These are the fighters they feed to Silva to build him up.

Kazuhiro "The Punk" Nakamura- Can

Shongo Oyuma - Can

Kiyoshi Tamura- Can

Hiromitsu Kanehara- Can 

Alexander Ostuka- Can


With the exception of Rampage Jackson, Sakuraba and Ricardo Arona all of his wins consist of nobodies or cans with almost as many loses as wins and some with more loses on their record than wins (yes I checked). Thats some pretty stiff competition right there. :laugh: 

You also ragg on Chucks win over Vitor and Tito but it was Vitor who mauled Silva and Tito who finally senk him packing to Pride if I recall. So what does that say about Silva?


Pogo


----------



## mvi222 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Tito v Chuck*

Confidence? Tito has gained my respect by actually coaching his Ultimate Fighter team. I saw someone actually "teaching" his craft....didn't have to. That being said, Tito just fought 3 fights against a washed up 41 year old fighter. Fact is Shamrock is no longer a competitive fighter and should have retired long ago. Meanwhile, Chuck has taken on top fighters and sent them packing. Tito is smart and will not equate his victories over Ken to the better talent in the UFC. I don't think chuck will be intimidated....respectful yes, but he is not going to go to the ground where Tito is strong. I think Liddell has to be favored....regardless of Tito's confidence. Tito deserves this shot and it is a fight the fans want. 

I also thought Shamrock handled himself with class in losing.


----------



## mvi222 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Time favors Tito*



aznmaniac0909 said:


> but you have to agree *IF * Tito can keep chuck down long enough to wear him into the latter rounds its game over for chuck


I understand a few facts: 1. Chuck hits like a mule. 2. Tito will be in top condition. Chuck is heavy favorite rounds one and two, past that Tito has a serious chance as Chuck can get gassed.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> noone is talking about Chucks cardio, i guarantee Chucks takedown defese will weaken the longer the fight goes on , and Tito will only get stronger..thas why i feel Tito will wither win by tko in the fourth or fifth round, or get the decision



I think you might have a point.... If Tito can avoid getting KOed in the first 3


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

Chuck is sooo overrated and one dimensional, all he has is his ko power and takedown defence and its funny how ufc have only put wrestlers against chuck. As for people saying that even randy couldnt take chuck down the 2nd and 3rd time well maybe if he wasnt poked in the eye in the second fight and slipped in the third it might of been a different story. So in conclusion i think tito will have good enough wrestling to take chuck down and lay into him with elbows, even if chuck tries to stand back up i think tito will start throwing elbows and punches close in and doing some dirty boxing..ie courture's first fight with chuck.


But if chuck wins which is still the most likley scenario who is left for chuc to fight?


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> We can go back and forth on this all night.
> 
> 
> "Couture over the hill and inferior?"
> ...


jesus christ bring up facts that are recent and would be relevent if they fought *NOW* how long ago did wanderlei and belfort fight 8 years ago? and did you see the tito wanderlei fight? tito didnt dominate him id say it was fairly close and that was 6 years ago!


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Gracie Barra said:


> how can u say that chucks cardio will weaken, tito will be the weaker one when hes eaten all those punches and kicks, tito wont win, its nearly impossible, couture couldnt even hold chuck down, theres no way that tito could.tito has no chance, and if he does win, someone like babalu or evans will come and take the belt from him.


your comment about chuck and tito isnt complete bullshit but the evans and babalu one is evans probably couldnt take forrest and is the most boring fighter ive ever seen and babalu .....we all saw that brutal knockout delivered by the iceman but if tito is going to beat the iceman he better be prepared to do it real soon again cause i guarentee the ufc is going make them go at it again right after


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> You wanna compare Silvas record in Pride. OK lets do it.
> 
> Fujita- Overated slug. Pride verion of Tank Abbott.
> 
> ...



dont forget guy mezger and dan henderson


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Well for one reason, Liddell is one of the hardest men to take down out there. And when you do get him down, all he wants to do is get it stood back up.
> 
> I don't think that Tito can even come close to a stand up fight with Chuck and I don't see tito having the ability to take Chuck down and keep him down.


I agree with Joe Rogan here, a confident Tito Ortiz is hard to stop. And Liddell does have pretty good takedown defense, but its not impossible to take him down, Randy took him down very often, Rampage took him down at will, so if Tito trys he should get chuck down. As for the stand-up, people tend to forget about how good Tito was doing against Chuck when they fought, He was standing with him and trading, then Chuck poked Tito in the eye and capitolized on Tito being stunned. Tito trains with some of the best in the world, and nobody trains as hard as him. So don't be so quick to look past him, he can and probably will take the belt back from Chuck.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

DangerMouse666 said:


> Um No , That's not gonna happen. Liddel is gonna have it wrapped up by the third round. Tito is more hype than truth, I don't see him keepin' Chuck down long enough to cause enough damage to him. Chuck will get him with a cluster of bombs and it will be stopped.


hahahahahaha, more hype than truth? hahahahahaha Apparently you are pretty new to this sport my friend. Tito Ortiz is world class competition.
Really man think about it, Tito has had this hype for almost 10 years now. If he was all hype and no truth, I think we would have realized it somewhere down the line of his 10 year career. And if you think for one second that the later round will belong to Chuck, you are sadly mistaken, Tito is famous for his conditioning, Chuck has to KO him in the 1 or 2 round or its goodbye belt for Liddell. Now don't get me wrong, Liddell is a beast, but he is human and he is beatable, Tito is confident, and injury free, he is dangerous and you are underestimating him on a moronic level. Do us all a favor, if you truly don't know what you are talking about then please just don't say anything.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

Gracie Barra said:


> how can u say that chucks cardio will weaken, tito will be the weaker one when hes eaten all those punches and kicks, tito wont win, its nearly impossible, couture couldnt even hold chuck down, theres no way that tito could.tito has no chance, and if he does win, someone like babalu or evans will come and take the belt from him.


Hahaha, Your entire post is a joke! Did you see the first fight between Chuck and Randy because he was able to hold him down. Tito will be the weaker one? Tito is known for his Cardio and since he is 100% healthy he will easily be able to out last Chuck in the later rounds. Did you see the first fight between Chuck and Tito? Tito was holding his own in the first round and in December Tito will make you eat your words because he will come into that fight with a great game plan and make it work. Saying that Tito has no chance is idiotic and shows how much you don’t know….speaking of how much you don’t know. “Evans or Rento will take the belt from Tito” Hahahaha. Ortiz vs Evans will look a lot like Tito vs Ken 3 and Tito vs Rento would end with Tito controlling Rento with his strength and sub defense and Tito will GnP Babalu into the mat.


----------



## TheNerD (Jul 30, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Ok Chuck is not going to submit Tito and Tito is not going to knock Chuck out. But Chuck is going to get KTFO.


soooo, what you are saying here is that Tito is not going to knock out chuck.
And in the next line you say, Cuck is going to get Knocked The **** Out.

soooo, who is it then that is going to knock him out? I'm confused :dunno: 

Did you mean that Chuck is going to KO tito?


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

TheNerD said:


> soooo, what you are saying here is that Tito is not going to knock out chuck.
> And in the next line you say, Cuck is going to get Knocked The **** Out.
> 
> soooo, who is it then that is going to knock him out? I'm confused :dunno:
> ...


Sorry, I did mean that Chuck will knock out Tito. I think that if it gets to the later rounds Chuck is still going to pull off the win even if by decision.


----------



## TheNerD (Jul 30, 2006)

I realy don't know how good Chucks cardio is

But if he gasses then sadly the belt will go to Tito...

But every punch liddell throws is a potensial knock out, and his takedown defence is supurb, so I think (and hope) that Chuck will win by KO/TKO.


As for liddells ground game: I havn't seen it latly so I don't realy know if it is good or not...


But as I always have said, the next one I belive will win over liddell will be a better striker.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree, if chuck loses to tito its going to be by some wierd fluke mistake, like he slips on some of titos blood or something and tito lands a lucky punch. then of course there would be a rematch and titos going to get owned...again.


----------



## mcmarcus (Sep 29, 2006)

You've got to remember that in the first Tito/Chuck fight, Chuck baited Tito into a standup fight. He basically said that Tito doesn't have the guts to stand in the middle of the ring and trade with him. Tito took the bait, maybe because he thought he's got something to prove, and did just that, stood in the middle of the ring and exchanged with Chuck, with memorable (if not predicatable results).
This time round, Tito can stick to his normal gameplan of g'n'p. Difficult against Chuck, cause he's got a habit of standing up again. But not impossible. Look at the first Randy/Chuck fight. Keeping Chuck on the ground is not impossible, just f*cking difficult. Chuck tends to use the fence to get back up, so Tito should get Chuck on the ground and steer him away from the fence, as opposed to towards it.
I've got a real big feeling that Tito's gonna win this fight. Chucks one of the toughest guys in the world, certainly one of the best 205ers history has yet produced. But i'd say the same thing about Tito. This is gonna be war, and I can't wait!


----------



## TheNerD (Jul 30, 2006)

mcmarcus said:


> You've got to remember that in the first Tito/Chuck fight, Chuck baited Tito into a standup fight. He basically said that Tito doesn't have the guts to stand in the middle of the ring and trade with him. Tito took the bait, maybe because he thought he's got something to prove, and did just that, stood in the middle of the ring and exchanged with Chuck, with memorable (if not predicatable results).
> This time round, Tito can stick to his normal gameplan of g'n'p. Difficult against Chuck, cause he's got a habit of standing up again. But not impossible. Look at the first Randy/Chuck fight. Keeping Chuck on the ground is not impossible, just f*cking difficult. Chuck tends to use the fence to get back up, so Tito should get Chuck on the ground and steer him away from the fence, as opposed to towards it.
> I've got a real big feeling that Tito's gonna win this fight. Chucks one of the toughest guys in the world, certainly one of the best 205ers history has yet produced. But i'd say the same thing about Tito. This is gonna be war, and I can't wait!


Good arguments, rep to you :thumbsup: 

But I don't think Tito will win this, He might be abel to take Chuck down, and keep him down, but as soon as Tito tries anything on the ground Chuck will probably get back up.
So to keep chuck down, he probably have to lay and pray, and then the ref will just stand them up anyways.

And I don't se Tito taking him down many times, maby 2 or 3 at best.


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

what i have to say is very simple

There are 2 differant things, someone is not ready or someone just isnt going to win.

If you think chuck will win then fine, i do too.

But i wont go as far to say that tito is not ready, if babalu is ready (or he thought so) then i think tito is


----------



## Ramp36 (Jul 14, 2006)

> by some wierd fluke mistake, like he slips on some of titos blood or something


Best response in this thread!!!!!!!


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

all the hype and trash talk a mean its all just words as an ametuer fighter i know anything can happen of coarse u favour liddel the guy is a machine with the best stand up and takedown defense out there but tito can beat him if he just beats his own ego first for me arlovski looked unbeatable but for me he was beat by the worst mma fighter in the millitech camp


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> I agree, if chuck loses to tito its going to be by some wierd fluke mistake, like he slips on some of titos blood or something and tito lands a lucky punch. then of course there would be a rematch and titos going to get owned...again.



Damn what kind of MMA fans are you guys? You don't give Tito Ortiz any credit, and say that if he wins it will be a "fluke mistake" your lack of knowledge is laughable and sad at the same time! You predict a fight, and you obviously are just another bandwagon Chuck Liddell fan. Do some research, watch some Tito fights. You have no idea. Tito definitley has the tools beat Chuck, and if this fight goes past round 2, say goodbye to the Iceman! And one more thing, Chuck did not "own" Tito in their first fight. Tito actually did very well standing up with Chuck in round 1, then in round 2 Chuck poked Tito in the eye, Chuck immedietly pounced on Tito causing the KO.


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

thank god a real fight fan people forget tito defeated vanderly silva a fantastic striker lets hope tito proves a lot of people wrong


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

kaiser1041 said:


> thank god a real fight fan people forget tito defeated vanderly silva a fantastic striker lets hope tito proves a lot of people wrong


A real fight fan?

Lets hope that it's a good fight and not what everyone thinks it's going to be....Tito getting beat around like he just slapped Chuck's mother.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

kaiser1041 said:


> thank god a real fight fan people forget tito defeated vanderly silva a fantastic striker lets hope tito proves a lot of people wrong


haha please dont compare silva vs ortiz from way back when. The Silva of today would murder Tito. Tito was the best UFC had next to feed to Chuck plus it makes good buy rates... I know its pretty sad. After he KO's Tito then whats next??? Chuck is not as bad on the ground as some of you seem to think, he is an excellent wrestler and a purple belt in bjj. I really dont think we'll see any of that with Chucks good take down defense and when he's taken down he pops right back up. Look how much trouble Randy frickin Couture had takin Chuck down and keeping him there. Everyone just save your $40 and watch TIto getting KO'd the next day on youtube or something.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Gaylord said:


> tito is going to ground and pound lidle so badly just like he did against him in the first fight and against liddell and couture. thats why he is the best.


HAHA WTF!!! DO YOU EVEN WATCH MMA??!??!?!? Tito got his face pounded till he fell down the last time against Liddell and Couture spanked Tito(literally). Liddell beat them both. I sure hope ur not serious.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Gaylord said:


> tito is going to ground and pound lidle so badly just like he did against him in the first fight and against liddell and couture. thats why he is the best.


I wonder if we can have some sort of screening process to post in this forum?:laugh:


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Damn what kind of MMA fans are you guys? You don't give Tito Ortiz any credit, and say that if he wins it will be a "fluke mistake" your lack of knowledge is laughable and sad at the same time! You predict a fight, and you obviously are just another bandwagon Chuck Liddell fan. Do some research, watch some Tito fights. You have no idea. Tito definitley has the tools beat Chuck, and if this fight goes past round 2, say goodbye to the Iceman! And one more thing, Chuck did not "own" Tito in their first fight. Tito actually did very well standing up with Chuck in round 1, then in round 2 Chuck poked Tito in the eye, Chuck immedietly pounced on Tito causing the KO.


Are you off your rocker?
First, Tito stands on his own, hes a great fighter but at this time Chuck is out of his class. I am guessing that your one of thos guys who jumped on the "Gracie is going to beat Hughes" band wagon a few months ago when Hughes OWNED him. What was it Gracie said? "this is my house, I built it" and then after the fight it was changed to "this is my house I built it but you can have it and live in it as long as you want and I will stop by and mow your lawn once a week"
Second, in their first fight Chuck did his job, he had a opening and he took it, Tito was foolish enough to drop his gaurd and that cause him to have his butt handed to him. 

If Tito wins its going to be because either Chuck misses his flight to get there, or someone fixed the fight and paid him to take a dive. Not because Tito is a better fighter.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> Are you off your rocker?
> First, Tito stands on his own, hes a great fighter but at this time Chuck is out of his class. I am guessing that your one of thos guys who jumped on the "Gracie is going to beat Hughes" band wagon a few months ago when Hughes OWNED him. What was it Gracie said? "this is my house, I built it" and then after the fight it was changed to "this is my house I built it but you can have it and live in it as long as you want and I will stop by and mow your lawn once a week"
> Second, in their first fight Chuck did his job, he had a opening and he took it, Tito was foolish enough to drop his gaurd and that cause him to have his butt handed to him.
> 
> If Tito wins its going to be because either Chuck misses his flight to get there, or someone fixed the fight and paid him to take a dive. Not because Tito is a better fighter.


There is always the chance that Tito's big a** head falls on Chuck. You saw what that did to Evan Tanner.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

oh hey, yeh, you have a good point there. Tito could win this if he used that "technique".


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Ever notice how Tito fans are??... the majority anyways. For instance when the topic of Liddell vs Silva comes up the majority of Liddell fans split it down the middle saying it can go either way. This is a well matched fight with the top 2 ranked LHW's in the world. Then the Tito vs Chuck fight comes up and the Tito fans say Tito is gonna take it. Tito isn't even on a Chuck Liddell, Wandy Silva or Shoguns level. Cracks me up earlier when whats his name brought up Tito beating Silva....that was back in April of 2000 when Silva was still in his learning stages. Silvas nickname, "the axe muderer" says it all... he'd murder Tito now. Tito is ranked like 6th overall. He's under Liddell, Silva, Shogun, Arona and Nog. Thats just being frickin generous seeing that I think Rampage(for sure) and Babalu(good chance), who are usually ranked lower, could both beat Tito. Like I stated before.... just save your $40 and watch Tito getting KO'd on youtube or something the next day. I'm sure he'll have excuses like he did with Forrest about his legs having grease on them... gimme a frickin break. K I did my bashing, bring on the haters! haha.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Ever notice how Tito fans are??... the majority anyways. For instance when the topic of Liddell vs Silva comes up the majority of Liddell fans split it down the middle saying it can go either way. This is a well matched fight with the top 2 ranked LHW's in the world. Then the Tito vs Chuck fight comes up and the Tito fans say Tito is gonna take it. Tito isn't even on a Chuck Liddell, Wandy Silva or Shoguns level. Cracks me up earlier when whats his name brought up Tito beating Silva....that was back in April of 2000 when Silva was still in his learning stages. Silvas nickname, "the axe muderer" says it all... he'd murder Tito now. Tito is ranked like 6th overall. He's under Liddell, Silva, Shogun, Arona and Nog. Thats just being frickin generous seeing that I think Rampage(for sure) and Babalu(good chance), who are usually ranked lower, could both beat Tito. Like I stated before.... just save your $40 and watch Tito getting KO'd on youtube or something the next day. I'm sure he'll have excuses like he did with Forrest about his legs having grease on them... gimme a frickin break. K I did my bashing, bring on the haters! haha.


the chuck and silva fight could go either way but im giving silva a slight advantage if u really want to know why look at my posts earlier in this thread im too lazy to type it all again lol and im not saying hed win but your giving tito alot less credit than he deserves i mean if he actually stayed alive past the first 2 3 rounds (which wouldnt be easy at all) he could very well have a chance of taking down chuck and imposing his game on him and personally i think if chuck got on the ground and couldnt get up right away hed prolly get ****ed up the ass and possibly get tko by tito i really see this fight going either way and silva coming over after to kill the winner :laugh: but dont underestimate tito people underestimated randy the first time against chuck and look what happened AND LAST BUT NOT ****ING LEAST STOP BRINGING UP TITO BEATING SILVA THAT WAS 6 YEARS AGO


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

How is it that Clown guy said Yoshida is a nobody & didn't anyone here call him on that? lol


----------



## Fraser (Oct 12, 2006)

NO way I own UFC 47 and Liddell Destroyes him. Why would it be any different than last time Tito hasnt changed his style.


----------



## DangerMouse666 (Jul 9, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> hahahahahaha, more hype than truth? hahahahahaha Apparently you are pretty new to this sport my friend. Tito Ortiz is world class competition.
> Really man think about it, Tito has had this hype for almost 10 years now. If he was all hype and no truth, I think we would have realized it somewhere down the line of his 10 year career. And if you think for one second that the later round will belong to Chuck, you are sadly mistaken, Tito is famous for his conditioning, Chuck has to KO him in the 1 or 2 round or its goodbye belt for Liddell. Now don't get me wrong, Liddell is a beast, but he is human and he is beatable, Tito is confident, and injury free, he is dangerous and you are underestimating him on a moronic level. Do us all a favor, if you truly don't know what you are talking about then please just don't say anything.


ever notice how the fighter who talks the most crap and is over cnfident gets his a** whipped well it's comin'. and no i'm not new to this sport i've been watchin' it since ufc I, and a buddy i talk to once in awhile fought in one of the early ufc.


----------



## DangerMouse666 (Jul 9, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> He doesn't hit that hard. :laugh:
> 
> Ask Babalu, Randleman, Couture, Horn, White, Ortiz, Belfort, ect how hard he hits.
> 
> ...



:laugh: well said


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Pr0d1gy said:


> How is it that Clown guy said Yoshida is a nobody & didn't anyone here call him on that? lol



Because he is a scrub. His record is 7-4. Thats almost as many loses as wins. A lot of those wins are also against cans like pro wrestler Naoya Ogawa or UFC rejects/can Tank Abbott.

He is just another example of the Japanese cans that the Pride fighters use to pad their records with.


Pogo


----------



## Gracie Barra (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah okay buddy, tito may be 100% right now, or at least when hes winning but as soon as he starts to loose suddenly he has knee problems, and thats gonna be the typeof shit you'll hear when him and liddell fight, liddell will knock him out, the last fight tito coudlnt even block chucks punches, and u think tito would ground and pound sobral like he did shamrock? sobral would slap on a submission and tap tito out, unlike shamrock, sobral knows other moves other than the ankle lock and knee bar, not taking anything away from ken.


----------



## shaolinwayz (Oct 13, 2006)

*U R Nutz*



Homicide_187 said:


> I think Tito will beat Chuck this time around for one he is focused and he will use that to regain the title. The Tito era will restart when he beats Chuck mark my words.


How can you have this Chuck Liddell avatar and yet know nothing about his style of fighting. What some people keep forgetting is that Chuck hasn't always been a striker, his wrestling skills were extraordinary in college, this is why he is so hard to take down. Chuck can fight on the ground, but he knows that no one, I mean no one, can take blows from his heavy hands and still function normally. Watch how he lures in grapplers and so called submission masters. They end up trying to throw with him, because they know that if they shoot on him and miss or fail to knock him off balance he has a better than normal chance to knock them out. He is one of the most tactical fighters in the sport. He also trains specifically for each fighter he encounters. I am very impressed with Tito (Mostly with his change in attitude towards his fellow fighters) and his ground and pound is one of the best in the UFC, but I just don't think he is ready for Chuck yet.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

Gracie Barra said:


> yeah okay buddy, tito may be 100% right now, or at least when hes winning but as soon as he starts to loose suddenly he has knee problems, and thats gonna be the typeof shit you'll hear when him and liddell fight, liddell will knock him out, the last fight tito coudlnt even block chucks punches, and u think tito would ground and pound sobral like he did shamrock? sobral would slap on a submission and tap tito out, unlike shamrock, sobral knows other moves other than the ankle lock and knee bar, not taking anything away from ken.


Yes, I know a lot about Renato, do you know anything about Tito? If you did you would know he is a very strong LHW with excellent sub defense, which is why Tito would control Babalu on the ground and pound him with elbows from the guard like every body else. He doesn’t just use his knee as an excuse he had to have surgery on his ACL, what is so hard to understand about an athlete having an injury? I don’t know why every one is counting Tito out, Chuck is not unbeatable and I truly believe Tito will prove that in December. Don’t get me wrong Chuck is a great fighter, without a doubt one of the best ever but like I said he is not unbeatable.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Gracie Barra said:


> yeah okay buddy, tito may be 100% right now, or at least when hes winning but as soon as he starts to loose suddenly he has knee problems, and thats gonna be the typeof shit you'll hear when him and liddell fight, liddell will knock him out, the last fight tito coudlnt even block chucks punches, and u think tito would ground and pound sobral like he did shamrock? sobral would slap on a submission and tap tito out, unlike shamrock, sobral knows other moves other than the ankle lock and knee bar, not taking anything away from ken.


tito never made any injury excuses for any of his four losses the only time he ever gave an injury excuse was when he WON agaisnt forrest and he actaully wasnt at 100% dont make it seem like hes a lil ***** that makes all these injury excuses


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Damn these few Tito fans are relentless even when outnumbered by so many. Ill give yall props for that at least. But seriously now, I know thats yalls like favorite fighter and ur stickin with him but even if he was my favorite fighter I wouldnt go as far as saying that he is gonna win. I swear some of yall Tito fans(not all) would still stand by Tito and say he is gonna win if he was to fight Fedor. I'll try to be a lil nicer then before.... Tito has a chance of winning but there is always a chance in most fights. This just happens to be a small chance this time and maybe someday reality will set in and you'll except that. How can Tito fans think hes on the level of a Chuck Liddel, a Wanderlei Silva or a Shogun Rua. I just think its ludacris, I guess I just dont get it haha. Ever heard that old saying about not putting all ur eggs in 1 basket?? Just a little advice... dont hold ur breath or put down too much money on a fight that is like 3/4 chance of Chuck winning and 1/4(being generous) chance of Tito winning.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Because he is a scrub. His record is 7-4. Thats almost as many loses as wins. A lot of those wins are also against cans like pro wrestler Naoya Ogawa or UFC rejects/can Tank Abbott.
> 
> He is just another example of the Japanese cans that the Pride fighters use to pad their records with.
> 
> ...



Wow,and STILL nobody calls him on this???? Yoshida is a world champion judo fighter, and he has beaten more than one tough opponent in his career. While he isn't Chuck Liddell, he is certainly a tough opponent for anyone who would be willing to fight him. Your lack of knowledge & disrespect for the level of skill that is inherent in some of the Pride fighters tells me you probably suffer from an all too common disease known as "TuF Noobitis".


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

TLB said:


> Yes, I know a lot about Rento, do you know anything about Tito? If you did you would know he is a very strong LHW with excellent sub defense, which is why Tito would control Babalu on the ground and pound him with elbows from the guard like every body else. He doesn’t just use his knee as an excuse he had to have surgery on his ACL, what is so hard to understand about an athlete having an injury? I don’t know why every one is counting Tito out, Chuck is not unbeatable and I truly believe Tito will prove that in December. Don’t get me wrong Chuck is a great fighter, without a doubt one of the best ever but like I said he is not unbeatable.


It seems like everyone who loses a big bout or puts up a poor performance these days says they hurt their knee. Meh, whatever. 

If you really knew anything about Babalu you would know that he was on the Brazilian National Wrestling Team, and that his name is Renato, not Rento.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Pr0d1gy said:


> Wow,and STILL nobody calls him on this???? Yoshida is a world champion judo fighter, and he has beaten more than one tough opponent in his career. While he isn't Chuck Liddell, he is certainly a tough opponent for anyone who would be willing to fight him. Your lack of knowledge & disrespect for the level of skill that is inherent in some of the Pride fighters tells me you probably suffer from an all too common disease known as "TuF Noobitis".



Fine, he is a great Judo fighter. But judo is not MMA. His "MMA" record sof 7-5shows him to be a very mediocre fighter at best. 


Pogo


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Fine, he is a great Judo fighter. But judo is not MMA. His "MMA" record sof 7-5shows him to be a very mediocre fighter at best.
> 
> 
> Pogo



Yeah, I guess anyone who loses to Cro Cop and Silva (both by decision, one of which was a split decision) twice is really mediocre. Rulon Gardner was the current Olympic Grecko Wrestling Gold Medalist when Yoshida lost to him.

And yeah, let's completely ignore the fact he beat Don Frye (before Don started to lose it), Tank Abbott, and Mark Hunt. All 3 of them are extremely dangerous fighters, albeit not the creme de la creme.

Yeah, easy guy to dismiss.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Pr0d1gy said:


> How is it that Clown guy said Yoshida is a nobody & didn't anyone here call him on that? lol


LOL I was waiting till I got done reading the rest of the thread to see if anyone did :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Pr0d1gy said:


> Yeah, I guess anyone who loses to Cro Cop and Silva (both by decision, one of which was a split decision) twice is really mediocre. Rulon Gardner was the current Olympic Grecko Wrestling Gold Medalist when Yoshida lost to him.
> 
> And yeah, let's completely ignore the fact he beat Don Frye (before Don started to lose it), Tank Abbott, and Mark Hunt. All 3 of them are extremely dangerous fighters, albeit not the creme de la creme.
> 
> Yeah, easy guy to dismiss.



You just made my point. This guy is fed to the top guy's beef up their record and reputations.

Also Frye (although one of my favorites back in the day), was over the hill and had been inactive as a fighter for many years.

Also, Tank Abbott is a bum. He crapped out on his UFC return with an 0-3 record and had lost 4 of his last 5 fights before his Pride fight. He hasn't beaten anyone, with the possible exception Cabbage, besides a few cans from the early UFC days.

And the Mark Hunt win was in Hunt first ever MMA bout. Not really a major accomplishment there.


Pogo


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Damn these few Tito fans are relentless even when outnumbered by so many. Ill give yall props for that at least. But seriously now, I know thats yalls like favorite fighter and ur stickin with him but even if he was my favorite fighter I wouldnt go as far as saying that he is gonna win. I swear some of yall Tito fans(not all) would still stand by Tito and say he is gonna win if he was to fight Fedor. I'll try to be a lil nicer then before.... Tito has a chance of winning but there is always a chance in most fights. This just happens to be a small chance this time and maybe someday reality will set in and you'll except that. How can Tito fans think hes on the level of a Chuck Liddel, a Wanderlei Silva or a Shogun Rua. I just think its ludacris, I guess I just dont get it haha. Ever heard that old saying about not putting all ur eggs in 1 basket?? Just a little advice... dont hold ur breath or put down too much money on a fight that is like 3/4 chance of Chuck winning and 1/4(being generous) chance of Tito winning.


First off Tito is my favorite fighter, and I do agree Chuck has a 3/4 chance of winning or 75% as I said earlier. But I dont think you give Tito the respect he deserves it seems while some pro Tito people are bias towards him you are bias against him which makes you just as bad.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

asskicker said:


> First off Tito is my favorite fighter, and I do agree Chuck has a 3/4 chance of winning or 75% as I said earlier. But I dont think you give Tito the respect he deserves it seems while some pro Tito people are bias towards him you are bias against him which makes you just as bad.


Well its his whole attitude why most dont like him but I never said he sucked at fighting. Now I dont think he's a "great" fighter but he is a "good" fighter. I wont root for him but i'll bet on him if I think he'll win.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Fair enough


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Well its his whole attitude why most dont like him but I never said he sucked at fighting. Now I dont think he's a "great" fighter but he is a "good" fighter. I wont root for him but i'll bet on him if I think he'll win.


cmon man everyone loves shit talkin makes fights more exciting to watch :laugh: especially if the shit talker gets his ass kicked


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

Liddell, 3rd round KO...i bet my left nut on it ( i lost the right one in a previous bet)


----------



## AxL (Jul 27, 2006)

If and when Chuck wins it will not be in the third round. He will gas by then. Tito has good cardio but he does not have the heart of Horn and in my opinion the Horn fight was Chuck's biggest challenge since the first Couture fight.
I just can't wait to see Tito hget his face smashed again...so he can blame it on a thumb or something lame like he did the last time.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Damn these few Tito fans are relentless even when outnumbered by so many. Ill give yall props for that at least. But seriously now, I know thats yalls like favorite fighter and ur stickin with him but even if he was my favorite fighter I wouldnt go as far as saying that he is gonna win. I swear some of yall Tito fans(not all) would still stand by Tito and say he is gonna win if he was to fight Fedor. I'll try to be a lil nicer then before.... Tito has a chance of winning but there is always a chance in most fights. This just happens to be a small chance this time and maybe someday reality will set in and you'll except that. How can Tito fans think hes on the level of a Chuck Liddel, a Wanderlei Silva or a Shogun Rua. I just think its ludacris, I guess I just dont get it haha. Ever heard that old saying about not putting all ur eggs in 1 basket?? Just a little advice... dont hold ur breath or put down too much money on a fight that is like 3/4 chance of Chuck winning and 1/4(being generous) chance of Tito winning.


I am a huge Tito fan, and I will stick by him. Just like Asskicker said, you dont give him the respect he deserves. Anyone who says Tito Ortiz is not a great fighter, obviously has very limited knowledge of MMA or is very new to the sport. It is damn near retarded to say that. And you said he is not at the level of Vanderlei Silva? TITO BEAT VANDERLEI SILVA, thats how Tito got the belt, that alone proves my theory, anyone who questions Tito Ortiz's crudentials is ver limited in MMA knowledge. You may not like Tito, but you cannot say he is not a great fighter.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Damn these few Tito fans are relentless even when outnumbered by so many. Ill give yall props for that at least. But seriously now, I know thats yalls like favorite fighter and ur stickin with him but even if he was my favorite fighter I wouldnt go as far as saying that he is gonna win. I swear some of yall Tito fans(not all) would still stand by Tito and say he is gonna win if he was to fight Fedor. I'll try to be a lil nicer then before.... Tito has a chance of winning but there is always a chance in most fights. This just happens to be a small chance this time and maybe someday reality will set in and you'll except that. How can Tito fans think hes on the level of a Chuck Liddel, a Wanderlei Silva or a Shogun Rua. I just think its ludacris, I guess I just dont get it haha. Ever heard that old saying about not putting all ur eggs in 1 basket?? Just a little advice... dont hold ur breath or put down too much money on a fight that is like 3/4 chance of Chuck winning and 1/4(being generous) chance of Tito winning.


I am a huge Tito fan, and I will stick by him. Just like Asskicker said, you dont give him the respect he deserves. Anyone who says Tito Ortiz is not a great fighter, obviously has very limited knowledge of MMA or is very new to the sport. It is damn near retarded to say that. And you said he is not at the level of Vanderlei Silva? TITO BEAT VANDERLEI SILVA, thats how Tito got the belt, that alone proves my theory, anyone who questions Tito Ortiz's crudentials is very limited in MMA knowledge. You may not like Tito, but you cannot say he is not a great fighter. You sound like a typical champ chaser, you get on the bandwagon, whoever is the champ is un-beatable right? How do you think new champs are crowned bro?


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

i totally agree just sum knucklehaeds can see past there own ignorance i really hope tito win


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow, I don''t know how or why that got posted twice, I tried to edit it, and that happened.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

untaken_moniker said:


> Liddell, 3rd round KO...i bet my left nut on it ( i lost the right one in a previous bet)


haha funny post, but thats a bit far fetched, If Chuck wins, it will be in round1 or 2, if it goes past that Tito has the advantage.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

kaiser1041 said:


> i totally agree just sum knucklehaeds can see past there own ignorance i really hope tito win


Well you are a smart man! It should be a very good, competitive fight


----------



## blackskimmer (Oct 15, 2006)

I dont think that first fight with Liddel was a good judge on how the second one is going to go.

For one Tito had this chip on his shoulder that he would stand and out strike chuck liddel as Randy did. He really thought he could. That was his entire gameplan. It blew up bad.

This time I think you will see Tito strike but only to set up the take down. If Tito can take chuck down once the whole fight will change in a instant. We have seen Randy keep chuck down. It can be done.

This fight should be a even matched war.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

blackskimmer said:


> I dont think that first fight with Liddel was a good judge on how the second one is going to go.
> 
> For one Tito had this chip on his shoulder that he would stand and out strike chuck liddel as Randy did. He really thought he could. That was his entire gameplan. It blew up bad.
> 
> ...


VERY good analysis my friend, very good. Tito did try to prove he could stand with Chuck, he did a pretty good job until Liddell poked him in the eye. I am not making excuses for Tito and I am not saying Liddell poked him on purpose, but it did happen and it did help to decide the outcome of the fight.
I agree with you, I think Tito will set up his takedowns with stikes, and Tito is VERY good when he has someone down, so If Tito get him down, I don't think Chuck will be able to get back up. Randy Couture and Quinton Jackson took him down at will, and kept him there. Chuck does have good takedown defense against average guys, but when guys like Tito, Randy, or Rampage, who are very good at taking people down, its just not the same story. People get too caught up in the hype that the UFC builds for Chuck, he does have weaknesses and can be beat. I like Chuck, but I think Tito is going to come out on top, he is very determined, and we all know what he is capable of when he really sets his mind to something. This should be a great fight between two absolute warriors.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

TitoNuthuggersRus.

Liddell by TKO in the 2nd.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Pr0d1gy said:


> TitoNuthuggersRus.
> 
> Liddell by TKO in the 2nd.


 Champ Chaser


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Pr0d1gy said:


> TitoNuthuggersRus.
> 
> Liddell by TKO in the 2nd.


And if you are gonna come on here and talk shit, atleast offer a respectable arguement.


----------



## blackskimmer (Oct 15, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> VERY good analysis my friend, very good. Tito did try to prove he could stand with Chuck, he did a pretty good job until Liddell poked him in the eye. I am not making excuses for Tito and I am not saying Liddell poked him on purpose, but it did happen and it did help to decide the outcome of the fight.
> I agree with you, I think Tito will set up his takedowns with stikes, and Tito is VERY good when he has someone down, so If Tito get him down, I don't think Chuck will be able to get back up. Randy Couture and Quinton Jackson took him down at will, and kept him there. Chuck does have good takedown defense against average guys, but when guys like Tito, Randy, or Rampage, who are very good at taking people down, its just not the same story. People get too caught up in the hype that the UFC builds for Chuck, he does have weaknesses and can be beat. I like Chuck, but I think Tito is going to come out on top, he is very determined, and we all know what he is capable of when he really sets his mind to something. This should be a great fight between two absolute warriors.


Thx man. Yeah i see this fight going very very differently. I dont think he can outstrike chuck though. But from what i have seen he CAN strike well enough to set up takedowns. As long as Tito doesnt over pursue and avoid that one big shot he is good to win.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

blackskimmer said:


> Thx man. Yeah i see this fight going very very differently. I dont think he can outstrike chuck though. But from what i have seen he CAN strike well enough to set up takedowns. As long as Tito doesnt over pursue and avoid that one big shot he is good to win.


I agree 100%


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> And if you are gonna come on here and talk shit, atleast offer a respectable arguement.


Agreed, this isn’t sherdog so if you just want to talk shit or don’t know what you are talking about just don’t post at all or you will get blasted by people who actually do know what they are talking about.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> I am a huge Tito fan, and I will stick by him. Just like Asskicker said, you dont give him the respect he deserves. Anyone who says Tito Ortiz is not a great fighter, obviously has very limited knowledge of MMA or is very new to the sport. It is damn near retarded to say that. And you said he is not at the level of Vanderlei Silva? TITO BEAT VANDERLEI SILVA, thats how Tito got the belt, that alone proves my theory, anyone who questions Tito Ortiz's crudentials is ver limited in MMA knowledge. You may not like Tito, but you cannot say he is not a great fighter.


Well I said it and I'll say it again cause its my opinion shared by very many. Tito is a "good" fighter... not a "great" fighter. Oh and please dont bring up Tito beating Silva. That is like Tito fans best excuse. Go check your little timeline and see what year that was and Silvas experience then to now. Tito would be murdered by Silva now... he'd truly live up to his name.. "the axe murderer". That's great you stand by your fighter but c'mon come back to reality buddy. What further cracks me up is that a lot of these so called knowledgable MMA wise cats think that if it goes to the ground its over. Chucks an excellent wrestler and a purple belt in bjj. It's not like all he knows is Stand up. BTW my opinion is shared by many, just see the average LHW rankings(btw I personally see Rampage over Tito as well as Babalu having what it takes to beat Tito).....

1. Chuck Liddell
2. Wanderlei Silva
3. Maurico "Shogun" Rua
4. Ricardo Arona
5. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
6. Tito Ortiz
7. Renato "Babalu" Sobral
8. Quinton Jackson
9. Alistair Overeem
10. Kazuhiro Nakamura


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

I don't think Chuck has NO ground game, I just don't think its his strong point, and I think it IS Tito's. I think the fight, at the very least will be more interesting to watch than the first.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Well I said it and I'll say it again cause its my opinion shared by very many. Tito is a "good" fighter... not a "great" fighter. Oh and please dont bring up Tito beating Silva. That is like Tito fans best excuse. Go check your little timeline and see what year that was and Silvas experience then to now. Tito would be murdered by Silva now... he'd truly live up to his name.. "the axe murderer". That's great you stand by your fighter but c'mon come back to reality buddy. What further cracks me up is that a lot of these so called knowledgable MMA wise cats think that if it goes to the ground its over. Chucks an excellent wrestler and a purple belt in bjj. It's not like all he knows is Stand up. BTW my opinion is shared by many, just see the average LHW rankings(btw I personally see Rampage over Tito as well as Babalu having what it takes to beat Tito).....
> 
> 1. Chuck Liddell
> 2. Wanderlei Silva
> ...


Yeah, your oppinion is shared by a bunch of young kids who just got into MMA and know very little about Ortiz except that Chuck KOed him. And what has Vanderlei Silva done to make him so special? He fights no name hacks 85% of the time, he has a glass jaw, sloppy haymaker punches and no real ground game! Vanderlei is THE MOST overrated fighter out there. Go and look at his record, out of his 31 wins I counted 4 to be quality opponents, 4! And I know Chuck has wrestling in his background, but this is not wrestling! And how do you know he is an "excellent" wrestler, do you have film of him wrestling in college? It sounds alot like something Joe Rogan said! Tito is damn near impossible to submitt so out goes that purple belt, and he love to be in some-ones guard, so yeah Chuck will be in trouble if he ends up on his back. You are a prime example of a bandwagon Chuck fan. Don't get me wrong I like Chuck, but you guys think he is incvincible. And your biggest mistake is under-estimating Tito.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> I am a huge Tito fan, and I will stick by him. Just like Asskicker said, you dont give him the respect he deserves. Anyone who says Tito Ortiz is not a great fighter, obviously has very limited knowledge of MMA or is very new to the sport. It is damn near retarded to say that. And you said he is not at the level of Vanderlei Silva? TITO BEAT VANDERLEI SILVA, thats how Tito got the belt, that alone proves my theory, anyone who questions Tito Ortiz's crudentials is very limited in MMA knowledge. You may not like Tito, but you cannot say he is not a great fighter. You sound like a typical champ chaser, you get on the bandwagon, whoever is the champ is un-beatable right? How do you think new champs are crowned bro?


buddy that was 6 years ago have you seen any of wanderlei silvas fights since then? tito has a chance but wanderlei would probably win


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Well I said it and I'll say it again cause its my opinion shared by very many. Tito is a "good" fighter... not a "great" fighter. Oh and please dont bring up Tito beating Silva. That is like Tito fans best excuse. Go check your little timeline and see what year that was and Silvas experience then to now. Tito would be murdered by Silva now... he'd truly live up to his name.. "the axe murderer". That's great you stand by your fighter but c'mon come back to reality buddy. What further cracks me up is that a lot of these so called knowledgable MMA wise cats think that if it goes to the ground its over. Chucks an excellent wrestler and a purple belt in bjj. It's not like all he knows is Stand up. BTW my opinion is shared by many, just see the average LHW rankings(btw I personally see Rampage over Tito as well as Babalu having what it takes to beat Tito).....
> 
> 1. Chuck Liddell
> 2. Wanderlei Silva
> ...


personally i think shogun and wanderlei would be able to take liddell


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Yeah, your oppinion is shared by a bunch of young kids who just got into MMA and know very little about Ortiz except that Chuck KOed him. And what has Vanderlei Silva done to make him so special? He fights no name hacks 85% of the time, he has a glass jaw, sloppy haymaker punches and no real ground game! Vanderlei is THE MOST overrated fighter out there. Go and look at his record, out of his 31 wins I counted 4 to be quality opponents, 4! And I know Chuck has wrestling in his background, but this is not wrestling! And how do you know he is an "excellent" wrestler, do you have film of him wrestling in college? It sounds alot like something Joe Rogan said! Tito is damn near impossible to submitt so out goes that purple belt, and he love to be in some-ones guard, so yeah Chuck will be in trouble if he ends up on his back. You are a prime example of a bandwagon Chuck fan. Don't get me wrong I like Chuck, but you guys think he is incvincible. And your biggest mistake is under-estimating Tito.


Bro you have got to e a frickin idiot thinking Silva is some can. Pride LHW division is superior to UFC's. Fujita, Yoshida, Hendo, Sakuraba, Arona, Jackson, Nakamura.... these are all nobodies that Silva beat??? haha woooow, that was plain moronic. You need to venture out more and find that there is more beyond just The Ultimate Fighter Series. Everyone is now dumber for reading your post.


----------



## HandsUp144:1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok my opinion is Tito would probably win by decision in the octagon. He would most likely out muscle Wanderlei as long as he long as he could survive the knees of Wanderlei and put him up against the fence like he did Shamrock and eventually take him down and use some ground and pound like he did in their first fight. 

In a Pride ring Tito has no cage to use as an advantage to push Wanderlei up against making harder for Tito to take him down or ground and pound him giving Wanderlei the striking advantage. If the fight went to the ground at some point Wanderlei has pretty good bjj and the two of them would eventually be stood back up by the ref for a lack of action resulting in Tito getting KTFO in the first or second round by a knee, fist or stomp.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> buddy that was 6 years ago have you seen any of wanderlei silvas fights since then? tito has a chance but wanderlei would probably win


Thankyou for not being ignorant. Some people are so tied to there favorite fighter they do not like to subject themselves to believing they will lose. Obviously Cbingham is one of them just assuming I'm some punk kid new to MMA that is on the Chuck bandwagon. Chuck is a favorite of mine but I've been following MMA for years and I'm also 24. Please dont just assume things, it makes you look stupid. Then he has the nerve to bash one of the best in the game in Vanderlei Silva. That just showed you either only know UFC, your biased against Pride or you truly dont have much knowledge. Ppl dont get me wrong... I am very much looking forward to the rematch between Chuck and Tito. I'm just goin off what actual FACTS from the past show(statistically and also from their last match) and then taking what the 2 fighters have shown since their last fight into account. All these things have me leaning towards what most are saying is going to happen... that Chuck is going to win again. Beating Forrest and then Ken 2 times does nothing for anyone or showcases much. I just hope for a good fight and then to see where Chuck moves on from there. 2007 will be a year to be watching for a lot of different things in MMA.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Bro you have got to e a frickin idiot thinking Silva is some can. Pride LHW division is superior to UFC's. You need to venture out more and find that there is more beyond just The Ultimate Fighter Series. Everyone is now dumber for reading your post.



Umm... Pride doesn't have a LHW division. 

* Heavyweight (more than or equal to 93 kg / 205 lb)
* Middleweight (less than 93 kg / 205 lb)
* Welterweight (less than 83 kg / 183 lb)
* Lightweight (less than 73 kg / 160 lb)


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Umm... Pride doesn't have a LHW division.
> 
> * Heavyweight (more than or equal to 93 kg / 205 lb)
> * Middleweight (less than 93 kg / 205 lb)
> ...


Well you know what I meant lol. What woudl be almost equivalent to a UFC LHW fighter. The same way they rank them statistically.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Well you know what I meant lol. What woudl be almost equivalent to a UFC LHW fighter. The same way they rank them statistically.



lol yeah!
I think you're right too. As a whole Pride has better fighters right there.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

ur right chuck will lose badly due to decent striking and massive takedowns with powerful elbows he will not let chuck up and chuck will get winded early nobody has tested his endurance until now tko 3rd round


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> ur right chuck will lose badly due to decent striking and massive takedowns with powerful elbows he will not let chuck up and chuck will get winded early nobody has tested his endurance until now tko 3rd round


Umm who were you talking to? lol. I think you forgot to "quote" who you were responding to.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> ur right chuck will lose badly due to decent striking and massive takedowns with powerful elbows he will not let chuck up and chuck will get winded early nobody has tested his endurance until now tko 3rd round


um....does anyone here actually think chuck will lose BADLY....anyone?....anyone?


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

he will lose badly due to endurance and not being able to get off his back you shall see young grass hopper or rookie


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> he will lose badly due to endurance and not being able to get off his back you shall see young grass hopper or rookie


damn you just love spreading your stupidity through this whole site dont you and along the way calling everyone a rookie :laugh:


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

just trying to make peaceful discussions with u morons i personally study ebonics its much easier than english


----------



## HowWePlay_77 (Oct 10, 2006)

Although I am not a fan of Tito, he is an excellent fighter and I think he not only has a "chance" of beating Chuck, but I think he has a pretty good chance. As it has been stated in this thread many times, if Tito can survive and keep the match going, advantage Tito.

BUT...I hope Chuck whoops that punk's A$S!!!!


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> just trying to make peaceful discussions with u morons i personally study ebonics its much easier than english


Seriously what the hell are you doin in a MMA forum... your posts and arguments reflect what a rebelous middle schooler would say. Where are the mods at... need to ban this troll.


----------



## masterdrummer11 (May 5, 2006)

Chuck has superior striking. It's been a while since we've seen Chuck in an extended fight. Last I can remember was with Rampage, in which Chuck was young and he lost that fight. Tito has elbows, I believe that's about it. Regardless, Tito is my favorite fighter, he brings excitement to this sport of MMA. I see Chuck winning by KO in the 2nd round. I would love to see Tito beat Chuck more than anything, but how long would it be until Chuck came back and beat Tito again in a trilogy? If Tito beats Chuck, I think it will be by TKO in either the 3rd, 4th, or 5th round. Please post your replys to my post!


----------



## masterdrummer11 (May 5, 2006)

masterdrummer11 said:


> Chuck has superior striking. It's been a while since we've seen Chuck in an extended fight. Last I can remember was with Rampage, in which Chuck was young and he lost that fight. Tito has elbows, I believe that's about it. Regardless, Tito is my favorite fighter, he brings excitement to this sport of MMA. I see Chuck winning by KO in the 2nd round. I would love to see Tito beat Chuck more than anything, but how long would it be until Chuck came back and beat Tito again in a trilogy? If Tito beats Chuck, I think it will be by TKO in either the 3rd, 4th, or 5th round. Please post your replys to my post!


It might look odd quoting my own post but I am doing it anyways. Interesting matchups are always when someone who is superior on the ground, gets the superior striker on their back. Chuck DOES have jiu-jitsu, but what are the chances of him submitting Tito? Chuck has always said that everyone knows his game-plan. And that is to stand up and exchange blows. Chuck, as well as Tito, is at the top of his game. If Tito is unable to keep Chuck on his back, if he even gets him there, then Tito will lose this fight. Chuck probably feels more pressure than Tito, in my own opinion. He knows everyone thinks Tito has a good chance this time. ONCE AGAIN! Chuck by KO in the 2nd round. Regardless of how much I love Tito Ortiz and his fighting style, i believe Chuck has quite an advantage. 

BTW! What happened to the Silva Liddell fight? Did Dana forget?


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

masterdrummer11 said:


> It might look odd quoting my own post but I am doing it anyways. Interesting matchups are always when someone who is superior on the ground, gets the superior striker on their back. Chuck DOES have jiu-jitsu, but what are the chances of him submitting Tito? Chuck has always said that everyone knows his game-plan. And that is to stand up and exchange blows. Chuck, as well as Tito, is at the top of his game. If Tito is unable to keep Chuck on his back, if he even gets him there, then Tito will lose this fight. Chuck probably feels more pressure than Tito, in my own opinion. He knows everyone thinks Tito has a good chance this time. ONCE AGAIN! Chuck by KO in the 2nd round. Regardless of how much I love Tito Ortiz and his fighting style, i believe Chuck has quite an advantage.
> 
> BTW! What happened to the Silva Liddell fight? Did Dana forget?


Thanks for giving an honest post and not just siding with your favorite fighter. Just about everything you said is pretty damn accurate... good post. 

The Silva vs Lidell fight... They decided to tease fans with that announcement. There was never a contract signed so that was pointless. Now there's just too much bickering back and forth with UFC and Pride. Hopefully sometime in 2007 something can be worked out. I think they should have them fight once over in Japan under Pride rules then once over here in the States under UFC rules. If it is 1 and 1 at that point then maybe flip a coin or something for where to fight the 3rd time. You know damn well the fans aren't going to accept just 1 fight.. there will be too many excuses from the fans of the losing side.


----------



## masterdrummer11 (May 5, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Thanks for giving an honest post and not just siding with your favorite fighter. Just about everything you said is pretty damn accurate... good post.
> 
> The Silva vs Lidell fight... They decided to tease fans with that announcement. There was never a contract signed so that was pointless. Now there's just too much bickering back and forth with UFC and Pride. Hopefully sometime in 2007 something can be worked out. I think they should have them fight once over in Japan under Pride rules then once over here in the States under UFC rules. If it is 1 and 1 at that point then maybe flip a coin or something for where to fight the 3rd time. You know damn well the fans aren't going to accept just 1 fight.. there will be too many excuses from the fans of the losing side.


Thanks! actually i was scared of what kind of replys I might get. By the way, after the Tito Shamrock 3 fight, Mike Goldberg says that Tito grew up that night. I think he grew down. ONCE AGAIN! he stands up and flips off the lions den; such immaturity. You are a professional fighter!! Yes! excitement is a need be in the sport of MMA, but flipping off a fighter you just beat and have beat twice before, is such an immature action. Tito needs to stop acting like he's in high school!


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

masterdrummer11 said:


> Thanks! actually i was scared of what kind of replys I might get. By the way, after the Tito Shamrock 3 fight, Mike Goldberg says that Tito grew up that night. I think he grew down. ONCE AGAIN! he stands up and flips off the lions den; such immaturity. You are a professional fighter!! Yes! excitement is a need be in the sport of MMA, but flipping off a fighter you just beat and have beat twice before, is such an immature action. Tito needs to stop acting like he's in high school!


Yeah he gave the double finger and yelled "f**k you!" then did his gravedigger routine. That was so frickin disrespectfull and chidish. Then Ken tries to squash it all and you see Tito's team whispering in his ear. All the sudden Tito has a change of heart and apologizes. That was kinda shady. I'll give him credit for raising Ken's hand and apologizing but I dont see why he decided to be an ass till Ken stood up and acted like the bigger man.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

tito will stomp chuck u guys kill me with your inexperience and irgnorance and by the way i am sorry about what responses i will get


----------



## mvi222 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Tito's focus*

Tito has been very focused lately and has been in excellent shape. That being said, Shamrock was able to connect with a couple of strikes which Tito walked through.......He had better not let chuck have that same shot or it will be a quick evening. Even at 36 Liddell is a BANGER and can take anyone out with one shot. I don't believe Tito has that kind of power. So, who should get the winner of Liddell-Ortiz?


----------



## masterdrummer11 (May 5, 2006)

masterdrummer11 said:


> Thanks! actually i was scared of what kind of replys I might get. By the way, after the Tito Shamrock 3 fight, Mike Goldberg says that Tito grew up that night. I think he grew down. ONCE AGAIN! he stands up and flips off the lions den; such immaturity. You are a professional fighter!! Yes! excitement is a need be in the sport of MMA, but flipping off a fighter you just beat and have beat twice before, is such an immature action. Tito needs to stop acting like he's in high school!


I keep finding things to quote about! The UFC is so confusing. What is up with arlovski? who does he fight next!? Also, Tito and Dana? what is up with that. Did they box already, where can I find that at. and Tito knows that to be a champion you must beat a champion. Jens Pulver defended his tital the wrong way, therefore he is no longer the lightweight champion. How come Joe Lauzon was not awarded the lightweight title? I am waiting to see UFC 64 since I could not afford it Saturday, but I believe Florian was probably upset. I believe Florian is a great fighter but Sean"The Muscle"Sherk is/was the better fighter. Tito grew up by makin' things up with Shamrock. Shamrock is a better person for going after Tito even after Tito flipped him, and his training team off, for a third time, and writing the Final Chapter with Tito. The Worlds Most Dangerous Man burried the hatched as it should have been. Tito showed his power on Ken, but Liddell shows his power on EVERYONE. Liddell beat Couture 2/3 times. Tito lost to couture and liddell. Let's see if Ortiz has a glass chin or if is 3rd on my list.

Chuck Liddell
Randy Couture
Tito Ortiz
Renato Sobral(we need to see a Sobral vs. Ortiz fight. Ortiz says Sobral is not as his level(those are fighting words!))


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

tito will dominate with solid boxing and defense and then pounce for the takedown which will end the fight with easy tko


----------



## mvi222 (Jul 9, 2006)

*An Easy TKO?*



matt1970 said:


> tito will dominate with solid boxing and defense and then pounce for the takedown which will end the fight with easy tko


That statement shows absolutely no respect for a Champion. If Tito has the same attitude he will be counted out. It is when fighters fail to respect an opponent that they end up getting their ass kicked....


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

mvi222 said:


> That statement shows absolutely no respect for a Champion. If Tito has the same attitude he will be counted out. It is when fighters fail to respect an opponent that they end up getting their ass kicked....



When you're right you're right.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> I donno about that man, i mean Chucks Kempo Jiu Jitsu is amazing, i do kempo jiu jitsu once a week early in the morning after all my classes and its great stuff. But Titos a beast dont forget that lol, last time he landed a few good shots on chuck and he doesnt even going for submissions.
> 
> If anyones going to beat chuck i think its going to be Tito, because titos got everything going his way right now.



good post, i definately agreee on if anyoene is going to beat Chuck in the UFC , its Tito.



Tito willlll do it


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

ground and pound to the belt tito tko


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> ground and pound to the belt tito tko



If he can get Chuck down, and get on him, thats possible.


----------



## masterdrummer11 (May 5, 2006)

mvi222 said:


> That statement shows absolutely no respect for a Champion. If Tito has the same attitude he will be counted out. It is when fighters fail to respect an opponent that they end up getting their ass kicked....


Very true. Although, I think Chuck Liddell has what it takes to remain champion against Tito. I believe Chuck should have had more competition, and so should have Tito before being considered the TOP contender. Tito has beat Patrick Cote, Vitor Belfort, Forrest Griffin, and Ken Shamrock since then. That is NOT top competition to be considering Tito to be a top contender. But Dana White feels Tito is ready for a challenge like Chuck as he did Bobalu. We saw what happened to Bobalu. I think the same outcome will be for Tito.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

masterdrummer11 said:


> Very true. Although, I think Chuck Liddell has what it takes to remain champion against Tito. I believe Chuck should have had more competition, and so should have Tito before being considered the TOP contender. Tito has beat Patrick Cote, Vitor Belfort, Forrest Griffin, and Ken Shamrock since then. That is NOT top competition to be considering Tito to be a top contender. But Dana White feels Tito is ready for a challenge like Chuck as he did Bobalu. We saw what happened to Bobalu. I think the same outcome will be for Tito.



Yeah, but WHAT LH's should Tito Ortiz be fighting????


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

good boxing and defense unlike the 1st fightthis will look entirely different from the first fight cardio will play a huge factor and chucks kickboxing will not


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

bobalu fought the dummest fight of his career by rushing the best counter puncher and kicker in the ufc his ego and nerves killed him a smart fight and we might not be having this conversation


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, Tito is an ex-champ and a great fighter, even though he's a *****. I don't see who else in the LW division really deserves a shot more than him. Plus he's a big money name, so it's win-win for Dana; either way he's got a big name champ at the end of the fight. I think chuck takes it though, tito is stronger and probably has faster footwork, though if he tries to stand he'll get that big fat head of his bashed in. If he can take chuck down, which seems to be a problem that people have with chuck, then he may be able to get some of those elbows in and stop the fight. 

Liddel by TKO referee stoppage in the 3rd round.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> good boxing and defense unlike the 1st fightthis will look entirely different from the first fight cardio will play a huge factor and chucks kickboxing will not



Well, you don't have to like it... But stand up is a factor in every MMA fight.
Even if someone has an amazing ground game, the fight starts on its feet.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

again boxing takedown ko 3rd round lidell gets winded and dominated


----------



## masterdrummer11 (May 5, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Yeah, but WHAT LH's should Tito Ortiz be fighting????


Exactly. Tito is at top of his game as well as Chuck. But there is a fine line between Tito and Chuck. I believe Chuck should fight heavyweight if he beats Tito. Tim Sylvia might have a good chance against Chuck considering the height difference. Tito would probably be a good middleweight. What I am saying is just good guesses. I just don't see Tito defeating the LHW champion of the UFC Chuck Liddell.


----------



## masterdrummer11 (May 5, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> bobalu fought the dummest fight of his career by rushing the best counter puncher and kicker in the ufc his ego and nerves killed him a smart fight and we might not be having this conversation


Yes! I think Bobalu thought Chuck was hurt! I never saw Bobalu's post-fight interview. Bobalu went in for the takedown at exactly the wrong time. His punches were wild and inaccurate. I would never mind seeing a Bobalu, Iceman 3 fight.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

masterdrummer11 said:


> Yes! I think Bobalu thought Chuck was hurt! I never saw Bobalu's post-fight interview. Bobalu went in for the takedown at exactly the wrong time. His punches were wild and inaccurate. I would never mind seeing a Bobalu, Iceman 3 fight.



Sobral and Chuck 3 would be stupid. Unless Sobral goes ahead and wins ten more fights in a row.


----------



## masterdrummer11 (May 5, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Sobral and Chuck 3 would be stupid. Unless Sobral goes ahead and wins ten more fights in a row.


Yeah, Bobalu won alot of fights in the UFC. But I love watching fights, especially ones with a clash of styles. You get exactly that with Bobalu and The Iceman. No one, that I know of, has disagreed with the stoppage of Bobalu and The Iceman, but I think Bobalu would like another rematch. The Huntington Beach Bad Boy is not ready for the Ice Man. I don't think he will be ready until the Iceman is old.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

masterdrummer11 said:


> Yeah, Bobalu won alot of fights in the UFC. But I love watching fights, especially ones with a clash of styles. You get exactly that with Bobalu and The Iceman. No one, that I know of, has disagreed with the stoppage of Bobalu and The Iceman, but I think Bobalu would like another rematch. The Huntington Beach Bad Boy is not ready for the Ice Man. I don't think he will be ready until the Iceman is old.



Ready or not, he wants it, they should let him have a stab at it.


----------



## masterdrummer11 (May 5, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Sobral and Chuck 3 would be stupid. Unless Sobral goes ahead and wins ten more fights in a row.


Also, do you not like watching MMA fights? Apparently you don't if you think a Sobral vs Liddell fight would be stupid. Sorry, but that's my, and only my opinion. Please post replies.


----------



## masterdrummer11 (May 5, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Ready or not, he wants it, they should let him have a stab at it.


Correct. And you know Dana is gonna get a big paycheck once The Iceman and The Huntington Beach Bad Boy are done goin' at it. Dana gives the fans what they want, regardless of how ridiculous the matchup is. Anyone ever thought the UFC needs to consider a new manager/owner?


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

i would love to see tito beat chuck and bobalu come back against tito just to see if anybody can catch tito on the ground tito will not lose to chuck


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

masterdrummer11 said:


> Also, do you not like watching MMA fights? Apparently you don't if you think a Sobral vs Liddell fight would be stupid. Sorry, but that's my, and only my opinion. Please post replies.



lol. Obviously I like watching MMA fights, but seeing Chuck TKO people is only going to be fun to watch for so long.
I do think it would be stupid, right now at least, Like i said earlier, maybe down the road.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

chuck has been great but conditioning and motivation will get him beat in december


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> chuck has been great but conditioning and motivation will get him beat in december



Motivation...


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

hes kept the title for a good while motivation i think we play a huge roll in not preparing for a beast right now tito ortiz.chuck will be challenged and defeated.badly.sadly im a big fan


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

You guys are crazy, Tito's gonna get smashed. When he loses I would like to see him face Babalu.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

I think Tito has a good chance. I think he's most likely a lot stronger than when he fought Chuck or Randy last time. Last time he fought Chuck he chose to stand to make a statement. People said he was affraid to trade with Chuck, he wanted to prove he wasnt affraid to trade with Chuck, regardless if he looses. Now that he knows standing with Chuck is a bad idea, he'll go for the take down, something he didnt really do during their last fight.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

MetalMunkey said:


> You guys are crazy, Tito's gonna get smashed. When he loses I would like to see him face Babalu.


After Tito takes the belt from Chuck I hope Renato works his way back up to a title shot so that Tito can prove just how good his sub defense is, control Renato on the ground and smash him with elbows from the guard.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

TLB said:


> After Tito takes the belt from Chuck I hope Renato works his way back up to a title shot so that Tito can prove just how good his sub defense is, control Renato on the ground and smash him with elbows from the guard.



I say Tito has a 45% chance of getting by Chuck. If he does and fought Renato, I dont think he'll be able to smash Renato as you say. I think he'd have a lot of trouble with Sobral on the ground.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> buddy that was 6 years ago have you seen any of wanderlei silvas fights since then? tito has a chance but wanderlei would probably win


I have seen every Vanderlei fight. Tito would win again. Vanderlei is too wild, too wide open and he has a glass jaw.


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Chuck and Renato would both win against Tito. Bottom line no one can beat Renato on the ground in his weight class. *Cough*Anderson Silva*Cough*


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

Matt_Serra_Fan said:


> I think Chuck and Renato would both win against Tito. Bottom line no one can beat Renato on the ground in his weight class. *Cough*Anderson Silva*Cough*


Tito is a very strong LHW and has great sub defense, both of them like to go to the ground and Tito would control Renato from the guard and win the fight. As far as Chuck goes we will all see what Tito is still capable of in December when he takes the belt.


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

Tito has trouble on his back though but if it goes to that Tito might have a chance but Renato would quickly look for the submission. It could go either way.


----------



## *IceMAn* (Sep 27, 2006)

Tito is a great b fighter and a average A fighter just like what tito said about Sobral. Tito was describing himself as well. Tito has a good startegy if you wanna call it that but it will simply not work against Chuck. Tito barely got through his fight with Griffin. I would like to see Babalu fight Tito just to show him where he stands with his skills. In mma you cannot just count any fighter out no matter how bad they are or how good they think they are b/c every fighter has punchers chance but odds favor chuck alot more then they favor tito if it was simply counted on a punchers chance.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Bro you have got to e a frickin idiot thinking Silva is some can. Pride LHW division is superior to UFC's. Fujita, Yoshida, Hendo, Sakuraba, Arona, Jackson, Nakamura.... these are all nobodies that Silva beat??? haha woooow, that was plain moronic. You need to venture out more and find that there is more beyond just The Ultimate Fighter Series. Everyone is now dumber for reading your post.


First, Fujita, Yoshida, and Hendo are nobodies.(not for pride fans, but to the rest of the mma world) Sakuraba is one deminsional. Arona, Jackson, and maybe Nakamura are the only good ones on that list of yours. Silva is so incredibly over-rated, so is Fedor. Pride puts cans in front of them 99% of the time, and they are the greatest? I say bullshit! Also if Pride's LHW division is superior to the UFC's then why is Chuck Liddell ranked at the #1 in the world at LHW? If Pride's LHW division was so much better, don't you think that Vanderlei would be at the top of that list for beating all those "superior" fighters? Chuck is ranked #1 for a reason. Vanderlei Silva is far too sloppy and weak chinned to compete with Chuck or Tito. The fact remains that Vanderlei's list of opponents is slam packed with NOBODIES, and bunch of little japanese guys that are fighting for pride ( not PFC, actuall pride) MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More


And in response to your next post, what does your age have to do with anything? what did I assume?


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

*IceMAn* said:


> Tito is a great b fighter and a average A fighter just like what tito said about Sobral. Tito was describing himself as well. Tito has a good startegy if you wanna call it that but it will simply not work against Chuck. Tito barely got through his fight with Griffin. I would like to see Babalu fight Tito just to show him where he stands with his skills. In mma you cannot just count any fighter out no matter how bad they are or how good they think they are b/c every fighter has punchers chance but odds favor chuck alot more then they favor tito if it was simply counted on a punchers chance.


Tito was injured when he fought Forest so you can’t take one bad fight even though he completely dominated the 1st round and won the fight, you shouldn’t use that to compare to another fight with a guy who has been fighting for 10 years. Tito at 100% is capable of beating any one in his weight class, just like Liddell and Hughes he has the same game plan for every fight and it is a very affective game plan.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> First, Fujita, Yoshida, and Hendo are nobodies.(not for pride fans, but to the rest of the mma world) Sakuraba is one deminsional. Arona, Jackson, and maybe Nakamura are the only good ones on that list of yours. Silva is so incredibly over-rated, so is Fedor. Pride puts cans in front of them 99% of the time, and they are the greatest? I say bullshit! Also if Pride's LHW division is superior to the UFC's then why is Chuck Liddell ranked at the #1 in the world at LHW? If Pride's LHW division was so much better, don't you think that Vanderlei would be at the top of that list for beating all those "superior" fighters? Chuck is ranked #1 for a reason. Vanderlei Silva is far too sloppy and weak chinned to compete with Chuck or Tito. The fact remains that Vanderlei's list of opponents is slam packed with NOBODIES, and bunch of little japanese guys that are fighting for pride ( not PFC, actuall pride) MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More
> 
> 
> And in response to your next post, what does your age have to do with anything? what did I assume?


Bro I still stand by my statement. You clearly lack knowledge regarding Silva if you think hes just some can. Your best defense is that Tito beat Silva many years ago when they were both still in learning stages. So if I say that Rampage beat Chuck then Silva beat Rampage over 3 years ago is that still relevant??? Hell NO!! Ur statements are ridiculous especially saying that Fedor is overrated as well. Are you seriously that ignorant?!? I guess next you are gonna say that CroCop is as well since he's lost to Fedor. Please do some research next time and try not to make urself seem like such an assclown. Once again we are all a little bit dumber from your posts. Anyways this post is about Chuck vs Tito. I think after 17 pages that most all has been said and everyone has picked their fighters. I still say that it is going to be very hard for Tito to take down Chuck seeing as Chuck as great takedown defense. If Tito does take him down then it's going to be a challenge in itself to keep Chuck on the ground as we all know he stands right back up somehow.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Bro I still stand by my statement. You clearly lack knowledge regarding Silva if you think hes just some can. Your best defense is that Tito beat Silva many years ago when they were both still in learning stages. So if I say that Rampage beat Chuck then Silva beat Rampage over 3 years ago is that still relevant??? Hell NO!! Ur statements are ridiculous especially saying that Fedor is overrated as well. Are you seriously that ignorant?!? I guess next you are gonna say that CroCop is as well since he's lost to Fedor. Please do some research next time and try not to make urself seem like such an assclown. Once again we are all a little bit dumber from your posts. Anyways this post is about Chuck vs Tito. I think after 17 pages that most all has been said and everyone has picked their fighters. I still say that it is going to be very hard for Tito to take down Chuck seeing as Chuck as great takedown defense. If Tito does take him down then it's going to be a challenge in itself to keep Chuck on the ground as we all know he stands right back up somehow.


You are the one that looks like a dumbass! Did you even read his entire post? His best argument isn’t that Silva was beat by Tito, his main argument is that his record is padded with cans. And once again you look like the idiot for calling him a bunch of names instead of bringing some kind of legitimate argument to the thread other than just saying Pride is great and Silva is the best


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

TLB said:


> Tito was injured when he fought Forest so you can’t take one bad fight even though he completely dominated the 1st round and won the fight, you shouldn’t use that to compare to another fight with a guy who has been fighting for 10 years. Tito at 100% is capable of beating any one in his weight class, just like Liddell and Hughes he has the same game plan for every fight and it is a very affective game plan.


What do you think about Couture having such a hard time taking down Chuck in the last 2 fights. Couture is an all american wrestler who could of wrestled at the Olympics. I just dont see Tito taking down Chuck very easily like some are thinking. Don't look for this to be a walk in the park for either sides. Both Chuck and Tito arent going to be stupid enough to under estimate eachother. It's going to be a challenge for the underdog(Tito) to get Chuck onthe ground and keep him there. Personally I dont see this happening. Ur thoughts TLB??(not rude thoughts lol)


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> What do you think about Couture having such a hard time taking down Chuck in the last 2 fights. Couture is an all american wrestler who could of wrestled at the Olympics. I just dont see Tito taking down Chuck very easily like some are thinking. Don't look for this to be a walk in the park for either sides. Both Chuck and Tito arent going to be stupid enough to under estimate eachother. It's going to be a challenge for the underdog(Tito) to get Chuck onthe ground and keep him there. Personally I dont see this happening. Ur thoughts TLB??(not rude thoughts lol)


Well, I recently watched the 2nd Liddell, Couture fight and there was about 3 times Randy would have gotten the take down if Chuck would not have grabbed the fence. I think Tito has a much better chance than most people think because he is not going to just stand with Chuck like last time, I really think this fight will be a war with Chuck landing some good shots and Tito getting some good take downs and applying ground and pound from the guard. I have said it many times and I will stand by it, I think Tito will win this fight.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

TLB said:


> You are the one that looks like a dumbass! Did you even read his entire post? His best argument isn’t that Silva was beat by Tito, his main argument is that his record is padded with cans. And once again you look like the idiot for calling him a bunch of names instead of bringing some kind of legitimate argument to the thread other than just saying Pride is great and Silva is the best


Haha clearly you are not reading from when this started. It started cause he thins Silva is some can that is overrated then went as far as to say so is Fedor! How the hell does anyone that follows MMA going to come to that conclusion?!?! It's just ludicrous. Stopp getting on Cbinghams nuts anyways, he was having a debate with me. Damn did i say anything to you?!? BTW, I never said Silva is the best, he's not even my fav fighter jackass lol. I dont even follow Pride as much as UFC but I know fighters and their history, I'm not gonna be 1 sided just cause I favor somebody or something more!

BTW.. you had the rudeness coming to you when you started bashing me, that was childish considering it wasnt your argument to begin with.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Haha clearly you are not reading from when this started. It started cause he thins Silva is some can that is overrated then went as far as to say so is Fedor! How the hell does anyone that follows MMA going to come to that conclusion?!?! It's just ludicrous. Stopp getting on Cbinghams nuts anyways, he was having a debate with me. Damn did i say anything to you?!? BTW, I never said Silva is the best, he's not even my fav fighter jackass lol. I dont even follow Pride as much as UFC but I know fighters and their history, I'm not gonna be 1 sided just cause I favor somebody or something more!



Ok who said Fedor was over rated? lol


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Haha clearly you are not reading from when this started. It started cause he thins Silva is some can that is overrated then went as far as to say so is Fedor! How the hell does anyone that follows MMA going to come to that conclusion?!?! It's just ludicrous. Stopp getting on Cbinghams nuts anyways, he was having a debate with me. Damn did i say anything to you?!? BTW, I never said Silva is the best, he's not even my fav fighter jackass lol. I dont even follow Pride as much as UFC but I know fighters and their history, I'm not gonna be 1 sided just cause I favor somebody or something more!
> 
> BTW.. you had the rudeness coming to you when you started bashing me, that was childish considering it wasnt your argument to begin with.


Once again there you go with the name calling, and yes I have been reading this from the beginning, that is exactly what my post is about. You said his best argument is that Silva lost to Tito and that wasn’t the case so I was trying to explain that to you. It is obvious that you and Cbingham were having a debate, does that mean no one else can comment? No, it doesn’t. Cbingham is one of my good friend’s and I’m not going to let some one call him an “assclown” for no good reason. I never said that Silva was your favorite fighter so don’t say that I did and then call me a jackass for it, once again you are making yourself look less intelligent by just throwing names out there and not having a good argument yet you say people are dumber after reading the post of someone who is trying to debate against you. Come on man, how are you calling me childish for jumping into a debate, which I have every right to do when you are calling people “assclowns”. And I can handle the “rudeness” its just a MMA forum, I really don’t take anything to personal on here and I hope you don’t either. I mean yeah, I don’t like people calling me names or my friends but at the end of the day I’ll be all right!


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

TLB said:


> Once again there you go with the name calling, and yes I have been reading this from the beginning, that is exactly what my post is about. You said his best argument is that Silva lost to Tito and that wasn’t the case so I was trying to explain that to you. It is obvious that you and Cbingham were having a debate, does that mean no one else can comment? No, it doesn’t. Cbingham is one of my good friend’s and I’m not going to let some one call him an “assclown” for no good reason. I never said that Silva was your favorite fighter so don’t say that I did and then call me a jackass for it, once again you are making yourself look less intelligent by just throwing names out there and not having a good argument yet you say people are dumber after reading the post of someone who is trying to debate against you. Come on man, how are you calling me childish for jumping into a debate, which I have every right to do when you are calling people “assclowns”. And I can handle the “rudeness” its just a MMA forum, I really don’t take anything to personal on here and I hope you don’t either. I mean yeah, I don’t like people calling me names or my friends but at the end of the day I’ll be all right!


Alright well misunderstandings then, we cool then...but the main point is I dont' see how anyone who follows MMA thinks that Vandy Silva and Fedor are overrated...especially Fedor! He'd clean out the UFC's HW division and so would CroCop. They deserve much more respect than that especially the likes of Fedor.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Alright well misunderstandings then, we cool then...but the main point is I dont' see how anyone who follows MMA thinks that Vandy Silva and Fedor are overrated...especially Fedor! He'd clean out the UFC's HW division and so would CroCop. They deserve much more respect than that especially the likes of Fedor.



Yeah, my brother and I were just talking about that.
Either one of those guys could come to UFC and be kings, hell Fedor could take over the HW division 2 fights a night.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Alright well misunderstandings then, we cool then...but the main point is I dont' see how anyone who follows MMA thinks that Vandy Silva and Fedor are overrated...especially Fedor! He'd clean out the UFC's HW division and so would CroCop. They deserve much more respect than that especially the likes of Fedor.


Believe me Cbingham will explain himself when he gets back to his computer. He and I both watch Pride, they have some real exciting fighters but we have done our research and he has good reasons for what he is talking about, a guy with MMA weekly even wrote about it as you can see in one of Cbingham’s posts. Now that we are past this though, I replied to your post asking my thoughts, I believe that was on page 20 in case you missed that.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Bro I still stand by my statement. You clearly lack knowledge regarding Silva if you think hes just some can. Your best defense is that Tito beat Silva many years ago when they were both still in learning stages. So if I say that Rampage beat Chuck then Silva beat Rampage over 3 years ago is that still relevant??? Hell NO!! Ur statements are ridiculous especially saying that Fedor is overrated as well. Are you seriously that ignorant?!? I guess next you are gonna say that CroCop is as well since he's lost to Fedor. Please do some research next time and try not to make urself seem like such an assclown. Once again we are all a little bit dumber from your posts. Anyways this post is about Chuck vs Tito. I think after 17 pages that most all has been said and everyone has picked their fighters. I still say that it is going to be very hard for Tito to take down Chuck seeing as Chuck as great takedown defense. If Tito does take him down then it's going to be a challenge in itself to keep Chuck on the ground as we all know he stands right back up somehow.


First, you are the one that keeps bringing up the fact the Tito beat Silva, not me, so it seems more like a defense for you. Second, you keep saying that I lack knowledge and I seem stupid or I am an assclown, but I am the one listing the facts here, you just keep calling me names and saying I am stupid for thinking Silva and Fedor are over-rated, you have not presented any arguement as to why I am stupid or wrong, you sound like every single bangwagon fan I have ever come across. I did not say either fighters were cans, again, you said that not me. I said they are over-rated, both of their records are full of nobodies and cans. But since thats the truth and you disagree with me, I must be the "assclown" right? You make no sense, and you have no actuall points/arguements to back up your oppinions. As for Chuck and Tito, Chuck has good tkaedown defense but its not "great" Randy and Quinton took him down at will, and usually when he manages to stay standing its because he grabs the fence ALOT! And Tito is no average ground fighter, Chuck WILL NOT get back up easily. Tito is a master of keeping people where he wants them. And again Rampage and Randy kept him down, Chuck gets back up against average ground fighters, not these guys. So stop eating up everything Joe Rogan says, Joe is paid to say that shit. Whatch the fights. Chuck is human and can be taken/held down and smashed out, which Tito is very good at. Now with that being said, I do like Chuck, he is a tough SOB, but I am just not blindly jumping on his bandwagon.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

TLB said:


> Once again there you go with the name calling, and yes I have been reading this from the beginning, that is exactly what my post is about. You said his best argument is that Silva lost to Tito and that wasn’t the case so I was trying to explain that to you. It is obvious that you and Cbingham were having a debate, does that mean no one else can comment? No, it doesn’t. Cbingham is one of my good friend’s and I’m not going to let some one call him an “assclown” for no good reason. I never said that Silva was your favorite fighter so don’t say that I did and then call me a jackass for it, once again you are making yourself look less intelligent by just throwing names out there and not having a good argument yet you say people are dumber after reading the post of someone who is trying to debate against you. Come on man, how are you calling me childish for jumping into a debate, which I have every right to do when you are calling people “assclowns”. And I can handle the “rudeness” its just a MMA forum, I really don’t take anything to personal on here and I hope you don’t either. I mean yeah, I don’t like people calling me names or my friends but at the end of the day I’ll be all right!


Thank you TLB.

All he does is call me names, he has no actuall arguement.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> tito will stomp chuck u guys kill me with your inexperience and irgnorance and by the way i am sorry about what responses i will get


do you have any proof to back up your statement or did you just flip a coin and decide that way whos nuts youd hug


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> I have seen every Vanderlei fight. Tito would win again. Vanderlei is too wild, too wide open and he has a glass jaw.


so your tellin me you think tito would beat wanderlei ...standing...


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> First, Fujita, Yoshida, and Hendo are nobodies.(not for pride fans, but to the rest of the mma world) Sakuraba is one deminsional. Arona, Jackson, and maybe Nakamura are the only good ones on that list of yours. Silva is so incredibly over-rated, so is Fedor. Pride puts cans in front of them 99% of the time, and they are the greatest? I say bullshit! Also if Pride's LHW division is superior to the UFC's then why is Chuck Liddell ranked at the #1 in the world at LHW? If Pride's LHW division was so much better, don't you think that Vanderlei would be at the top of that list for beating all those "superior" fighters? Chuck is ranked #1 for a reason. Vanderlei Silva is far too sloppy and weak chinned to compete with Chuck or Tito. The fact remains that Vanderlei's list of opponents is slam packed with NOBODIES, and bunch of little japanese guys that are fighting for pride ( not PFC, actuall pride) MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More
> 
> 
> And in response to your next post, what does your age have to do with anything? what did I assume?


you actually have to be the biggest ufc nuthugger ive ever seen exactly where is chuck rated number 1 cause it wasnt on the link u provided that link just bashed the first pride event in the US not to mention your basing your opion of chuck liddell's superiority to wanderlei silva based on some random site and what they think not facts so if i started a site and named Tim sylvia number 1 HW in the world that makes him the best over cro cop and fedor your ****ing ridiculous henderson is not a no body you might want to look him up and know more about him before you start bashing him


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

i would also like to add that takanori gomi another one of those "small japanese guys" you were mentioning would own the ufc LW division


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> First, you are the one that keeps bringing up the fact the Tito beat Silva, not me, so it seems more like a defense for you. Second, you keep saying that I lack knowledge and I seem stupid or I am an assclown, but I am the one listing the facts here, you just keep calling me names and saying I am stupid for thinking Silva and Fedor are over-rated, you have not presented any arguement as to why I am stupid or wrong, you sound like every single bangwagon fan I have ever come across. I did not say either fighters were cans, again, you said that not me. I said they are over-rated, both of their records are full of nobodies and cans. But since thats the truth and you disagree with me, I must be the "assclown" right? You make no sense, and you have no actuall points/arguements to back up your oppinions. As for Chuck and Tito, Chuck has good tkaedown defense but its not "great" Randy and Quinton took him down at will, and usually when he manages to stay standing its because he grabs the fence ALOT! And Tito is no average ground fighter, Chuck WILL NOT get back up easily. Tito is a master of keeping people where he wants them. And again Rampage and Randy kept him down, Chuck gets back up against average ground fighters, not these guys. So stop eating up everything Joe Rogan says, Joe is paid to say that shit. Whatch the fights. Chuck is human and can be taken/held down and smashed out, which Tito is very good at. Now with that being said, I do like Chuck, he is a tough SOB, but I am just not blindly jumping on his bandwagon.


I'm not getting into all this again, clearly you are not budging and neither am I. Plus you are making false assumptions as to what I know and that I'm on this so called Chuck bandwagon. I dont think I ever listen to a word Joe Rogan says... I just watch the fights. If you want to hold Tito on this almighty pedestool then go right ahead. I know Tito has a chance with Chuck but he is for sure the underdog and has a smaller chance at victory than Chuck. I dont even care about the Chuck vs Tito debate anymore. He'll get KO'd like last time more than likely but I hope for a good bout. You have picked ur fighter and I have picked who I think will win. It still baffles me that you thing Vandy and Fedor are overrated. Mainly Fedor.... I think you'll find that you will be alone in that statement. The man will walk though the UFC's HW division. Hell!, even CroCop is most likely to do the same. But you think they are overrated??? Alright there's my response clean of name calling.

Your boy(for kicks)...


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> you actually have to be the biggest ufc nuthugger ive ever seen exactly where is chuck rated number 1 cause it wasnt on the link u provided that link just bashed the first pride event in the US not to mention your basing your opion of chuck liddell's superiority to wanderlei silva based on some random site and what they think not facts so if i started a site and named Tim sylvia number 1 HW in the world that makes him the best over cro cop and fedor your ****ing ridiculous henderson is not a no body you might want to look him up and know more about him before you start bashing him


EXACTLY!!!... thank god someone jumped on the thread that has decent knowledge.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

hahaha where did you get that clip of tito and when did that happen


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> hahaha where did you get that clip of tito and when did that happen


I think it was the first time Saku faced Wanderlei. Tito had to give flowers to Wandy aswell, but Wandy didn't even look at him and he handed them to his corner. He also handed out flowers in Tra Telligman vs. Igor Vovchanchyn, and in that he gave the flowers to Tra's cornermen while shaking hands with Igor and wishing him good luck. I got it off subfighter.com in a gifs thread.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

tito will own chuck tko 3rd round due to chucks cardio on the ground.t silva sux and possibly lose to another shitty ufc hw monson.fedor please crocop please u might convince ur girlfriend of that retarded comment but not mma guys


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> tito will own chuck tko 3rd round due to chucks cardio on the ground.t silva sux and possibly lose to another shitty ufc hw monson.fedor please crocop please u might convince ur girlfriend of that retarded comment but not mma guys


Your whole statement is plain laughable, btw where did you learn to read and write?


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

ur mom showed me last year in that ***** house she works in


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> ur mom showed me last year in that ***** house she works in


That was plain stupid and once again ur posts shows the actions of a 6th grader. Your starting to take it too far bro and thats the stuff that gets you banned.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

screw u inbread i made comments about a fight and u call me out.this is stupid ass forum not a english contest.although most of u dorks would probably know more about than mma.u puss call me out .I slam ur dumass and u cry.*****


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

This is my first post about MMA. After reading all of this stuff on here about how many people think Tito will beat Chuck. I do have my favorite fighters but I am just a fan of MMA. I like UFC and I like Pride. Chuck will beat the pants off of Tito again. Tito is good but in my honest opinion Id say Tito has about a 25% chance of winning. Tito will be very cautious in the first round and he knows better than to try and trade with Chuck. Tito will be discouraged when he realizes he can not take chuck down and that he has to stand with him he will get desperate in the second or 3rd round Chuck will start stalking a little more and will counter on one of Titos punches and the fight will be done. 

As for the HW division. Sylvia would get destroyed by Fedor and destroyed by Cro Cop. Like Is aid I am not biased of course I have my favorite fighters but Sylvia stands no chance against either of those guys. Id love to see one of them come to UFC to fight Sylvia


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

good point about chuck.but tito will box,defend,shute,takedown,ground and pound to the belt.we dont have to like tito at all.but u have to respect his desire and training.plus those brutal elbows on the ground.tko 3rd round


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

grnlt said:


> This is my first post about MMA. After reading all of this stuff on here about how many people think Tito will beat Chuck. I do have my favorite fighters but I am just a fan of MMA. I like UFC and I like Pride. Chuck will beat the pants off of Tito again. Tito is good but in my honest opinion Id say Tito has about a 25% chance of winning. Tito will be very cautious in the first round and he knows better than to try and trade with Chuck. Tito will be discouraged when he realizes he can not take chuck down and that he has to stand with him he will get desperate in the second or 3rd round Chuck will start stalking a little more and will counter on one of Titos punches and the fight will be done.
> 
> As for the HW division. Sylvia would get destroyed by Fedor and destroyed by Cro Cop. Like Is aid I am not biased of course I have my favorite fighters but Sylvia stands no chance against either of those guys. Id love to see one of them come to UFC to fight Sylvia




Pride wants whoever the UFC champion is to fight Fedor, Dana said no.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

hell i can't blame him.any divison at this point would pobably lose


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

grnlt said:


> This is my first post about MMA. After reading all of this stuff on here about how many people think Tito will beat Chuck. I do have my favorite fighters but I am just a fan of MMA. I like UFC and I like Pride. Chuck will beat the pants off of Tito again. Tito is good but in my honest opinion Id say Tito has about a 25% chance of winning. Tito will be very cautious in the first round and he knows better than to try and trade with Chuck. Tito will be discouraged when he realizes he can not take chuck down and that he has to stand with him he will get desperate in the second or 3rd round Chuck will start stalking a little more and will counter on one of Titos punches and the fight will be done.
> 
> As for the HW division. Sylvia would get destroyed by Fedor and destroyed by Cro Cop. Like Is aid I am not biased of course I have my favorite fighters but Sylvia stands no chance against either of those guys. Id love to see one of them come to UFC to fight Sylvia


I agree with pretty much all that you said. Some are quick to say that Tito will GnP Chuck. They look right past the hardest part for Tito and that is to even take Chuck down and hold him there. Tito's not gonna want to trade blows with Chuck after the last fight. Chuckk isnt Forrest or Ken. He's gonna be so concentrated on taking Chuck down he'll either get caught like Babalu did or Chuck's gonna keep sprawling and Tito will be forced to stand. Some think differently and that is fine... their opinion. Yeah the whole Fedor is overrated thing is ridiculous. He would take out any UFC HW and so would CroCop. Good post grnlt, sorry you had to read Matt1970's 6th grade posts. I just want to see the damn Tito vs Chuck rematch so that we can actually put an end to this. Even if Tito does somehow win you can bet there will be a Tito vs Chuck 3 to make it even plus UFC doesnt have anyone else to offer in the LHW division for Chuck. A Tito vs Babalu or Tito vs Forrest 2 would both be good matches.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> hell i can't blame him.any divison at this point would pobably lose



Yeah definatly


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Pride wants whoever the UFC champion is to fight Fedor, Dana said no.


Yah did you catch that radio interview where Dana called in? haha. It was regarding Chuck vs Silva first and then they brought up sending Sylvia over. YOu could tell from Danas response he was dodging.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

tito owned forrest.i would not pay to see that.plus tito was hurt and still owned him.he will bait the counter puncher chuck into a mistake.tito box,defend and shoot


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

*Chuck wins by KO in 2nd or 3rd round*

Again, Tito has nothing Chuck hasn't seen. Chuck doesn't push the action (he goes with the KenFlo [sorry couldn't help myself]). A wrestler typically likes when his opponent makes the forward motion so he can take his shots. Chuck's not that kind of fighter. He doesn't pursue and he creates angles. 2 things that can be worked around by the wrestler, but make it difficult when setting up your shots. Tito setting up with boxing?? Chuck is the superior striker, his hands are faster than Tito's and more accurate. Funny how these aren't the biggest assumptions being made here. The biggest ASSumption made here is that Chuck has no cardio. Do you honestly believe Chuck thinks he is guaranteed a win early in the fight?? Just because Tito is known for his cardio doesn't mean Chuck has none and I guarantee he's working hard to make sure he's good for 5 rounds.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> tito owned forrest.i would not pay to see that.plus tito was hurt and still owned him.he will bait the counter puncher chuck into a mistake.tito box,defend and shoot


ye so im just guessing that you didnt see the fight and you just assumed something in your 6th grade silly little mind. if you actually happen to watch the fight forrest was actually doing very well against tito in the second round. he outstruck tito that round and definatley won it 10-9


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> I agree with pretty much all that you said. Some are quick to say that Tito will GnP Chuck. They look right past the hardest part for Tito and that is to even take Chuck down and hold him there. Tito's not gonna want to trade blows with Chuck after the last fight. Chuckk isnt Forrest or Ken. He's gonna be so concentrated on taking Chuck down he'll either get caught like Babalu did or Chuck's gonna keep sprawling and Tito will be forced to stand. Some think differently and that is fine... their opinion. Yeah the whole Fedor is overrated thing is ridiculous. He would take out any UFC HW and so would CroCop. Good post grnlt, sorry you had to read Matt1970's 6th grade posts. I just want to see the damn Tito vs Chuck rematch so that we can actually put an end to this. Even if Tito does somehow win you can bet there will be a Tito vs Chuck 3 to make it even plus UFC doesnt have anyone else to offer in the LHW division for Chuck. A Tito vs Babalu or Tito vs Forrest 2 would both be good matches.


dont bother with matt ive seen in in other forums too hes just ****ing retarded just best to ignore him and his tito nuthugging


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

forrest sux.he will be a great fighter eventually.right now sux.hell i win money on every ufc at the sportsbooks because guys like u think the brand names are so great.silva was easy money because i knew it was fixed.kongo was the only fight i did not pick correctly with the sportsbook in 2 years.truly guys i am a genius and i know it 2


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> forrest sux.he will be a great fighter eventually.right now sux.hell i win money on every ufc at the sportsbooks because guys like u think the brand names are so great.silva was easy money because i knew it was fixed.kongo was the only fight i did not pick correctly with the sportsbook in 2 years.truly guys i am a genius and i know it 2


im glad in your mind someone thinks your a genius and the way you talk you make it seem like the whole sport is rigged why do you watch it then and tell me if it really is rigged why arent there more japanese champs in pride seeing as its owned by the japanese and all


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

and since your so good at predicting fight outcomes how about a wager all my points for all your points in the upcoming tito and chuck fight in a private bet


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

You guys respond to that guy way too much let him be retarded report his bad posts and he eventually will go away or get banned. I know that posting this thread will not help the situation, but maybe get you guys to realize this guy has nothing to say.

And to keep my post on-topic: Chuck will win.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> forrest sux.he will be a great fighter eventually.right now sux.hell i win money on every ufc at the sportsbooks because guys like u think the brand names are so great.silva was easy money because i knew it was fixed.kongo was the only fight i did not pick correctly with the sportsbook in 2 years.truly guys i am a genius and i know it 2


Haha the Franklin vs Silva fight was rigged??!?!? Are you frickin serious? Hell I'm a Franklin fan more than a A Silva fan but Franklin was just out classed in that bout. Silva is all about Muay Thai and he showed that to Rich who has never faced a striker like Silva before.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

MetalMunkey said:


> You guys respond to that guy way too much let him be retarded report his bad posts and he eventually will go away or get banned. I know that posting this thread will not help the situation, but maybe get you guys to realize this guy has nothing to say.
> 
> And to keep my post on-topic: Chuck will win.


Yeah I guess we thought we could maybe educate him a little bit but that isnt working haha.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

i love getting u guys riled up.its to easy really.but i for sure know more about mma than all of you guys put together.i'm truly serious about that.u guys and your so called fighters truly shows your all losers in the real world and about that private bet anytime pal.if u have can round up enough cash from ur mommie


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> i love getting u guys riled up.its to easy really.but i for sure know more about mma than all of you guys put together.i'm truly serious about that.u guys and your so called fighters truly shows your all losers in the real world and about that private bet anytime pal.if u have can round up enough cash from ur mommie


speaking of being a loser in the real world i really got to ask you how do you manage to post 70 uneducated posts a day since you know you apparently are so cool in real life and got so much to do :laugh: and about getting cash from my mommie why ask mine when i can ask yours how do you feel about having a little brother


----------



## POLISH SAUSAGE (Oct 18, 2006)

I am going to annoy this bickering and speak of what this thread should be about. Tito is much improved since his last fight with Liddell. His chances are definetly better than before. I think Tito will be able to take Chuck down and execute some ground and pound. However, one cant help but fear Chuck's stand-up and take down defense. Chuck will most likely beat Tito, but I'm not counting Tito out. He is one of the best conditioned fighters out there. If he can avoid big blows and combos from Liddell aand keep it on the ground, he will outlast Liddell no doubt. But if he cant do this, Liddell will knock him out.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

POLISH SAUSAGE said:


> I am going to annoy this bickering and speak of what this thread should be about. Tito is much improved since his last fight with Liddell. His chances are definetly better than before. I think Tito will be able to take Chuck down and execute some ground and pound. However, one cant help but fear Chuck's stand-up and take down defense. Chuck will most likely beat Tito, but I'm not counting Tito out. He is one of the best conditioned fighters out there. If he can avoid big blows and combos from Liddell aand keep it on the ground, he will outlast Liddell no doubt. But if he cant do this, Liddell will knock him out.


i dont get why everyone is saying tito improved from watching his fights how can you possibly come to that conclusion since losing to chuck hes had a decision win againt cote which he coulnt but should have been able to knock out then two split decison wins against both vitor and forrest both fights could be argued either way and then he ****ed up ken shamrock a bunch of times but who gives a shit basicly you cant really say hes gotten better from his previous performances


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

This is the reason why the 1st fight ended when it did


hmmm, Titos RIGHT eye seems ****ed up for some reason.... wonder why ? 


Some of you are retarded , Tito is definately ready for Chuck . Infact, win or lose, i guarantee he willl be Chuck's toughest fight since UFC 43


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

i agree totally,good boxing,defense and takedowns to the belt..3rd round tko easy win for tito


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> i agree totally,good boxing,defense and takedowns to the belt..3rd round tko easy win for tito


I can't believe that you would write that it will be an easy TKO for Tito. I don't think Tito is going to make it to the 3rd and I think he's going to get clipped most of the time he goes for the shoot.

2nd round KO for Chuck.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I can't believe that you would write that it will be an easy TKO for Tito. I don't think Tito is going to make it to the 3rd and I think he's going to get clipped most of the time he goes for the shoot.
> 
> 2nd round KO for Chuck.



this will be over in the first round. chuck will whip his butt


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> this will be over in the first round. chuck will whip his butt


WRONG! Chuck even said himself he wants this fight to go 5 rounds but Tito will GnP Chuck in the 4th or maybe even the 3rd for a referee stoppage. I like Chuck he is a great fighter but his cardio will not be able to keep up with Tito’s to stop the take downs in the later rounds. Tito will get the belt back!


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

TLB said:


> WRONG! Chuck even said himself he wants this fight to go 5 rounds but Tito will GnP Chuck in the 4th or maybe even the 3rd for a referee stoppage. I like Chuck he is a great fighter but his cardio will not be able to keep up with Tito’s to stop the take downs in the later rounds. Tito will get the belt back!


:-|

That's all I can say to that. 

Chuck in the 2nd.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> :-|
> 
> That's all I can say to that.
> 
> Chuck in the 2nd.


Nice prediction (that would be sarcasm). Let me repeat my self, CHUCK SAID HIMSELF HE WANTS THIS FIGHT TO GO 5 ROUNDS. That is a mistake on his part because Tito has great cardio and once again Tito will take advantage of that, get a takedown and pound Liddell from the guard.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

TLB said:


> Nice prediction (that would be sarcasm). Let me repeat my self, CHUCK SAID HIMSELF HE WANTS THIS FIGHT TO GO 5 ROUNDS. That is a mistake on his part because Tito has great cardio and once again Tito will take advantage of that, get a takedown and pound Liddell from the guard.


Do you really think that Chuck will Let a fight go that long. He'll finish it as soon as he can.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

TLB said:


> WRONG! Chuck even said himself he wants this fight to go 5 rounds but Tito will GnP Chuck in the 4th or maybe even the 3rd for a referee stoppage. I like Chuck he is a great fighter but his cardio will not be able to keep up with Tito’s to stop the take downs in the later rounds. Tito will get the belt back!


I got news for you, no fighter wants a fight to go five rounds. They say that because thats what the fans want to hear. They want to win and get their paycheck and go home with as few cuts and bruises as possible. If you look at the history of the top fighters in the sport over the last 4 ppv's as soon as a opening is given or a mistake is made its exploited and the fights over. No fighter out there drags a fight out. This fight will be over in the first round. personally I don't care about Chuck or Tito. I am just looking at the history of each fighter and the people they have fought and won over. It is a well educated guess, if Tito wins it will be by luck, not because hes better.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Do you really think that Chuck will Let a fight go that long. He'll finish it as soon as he can.


Yes I do, because Chuck himself said it! I’ll take the word of the fighter himself over a fan on a MMA forum any day.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

TLB said:


> Yes I do, because Chuck himself said it! I’ll take the word of the fighter himself over a fan on a MMA forum any day.


man, I think your helmets on to tight...


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

TLB said:


> Yes I do, because Chuck himself said it! I’ll take the word of the fighter himself over a fan on a MMA forum any day.


Just to get this clear, are you saying that Chuck is going to MAKE SURE that this fight is going to go 5 rounds? 

Just because he wants it to go that way doesn't mean he's going to just let shots pass.

Chuck in the 2nd!


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> I got news for you, no fighter wants a fight to go five rounds. They say that because thats what the fans want to hear. They want to win and get their paycheck and go home with as few cuts and bruises as possible. If you look at the history of the top fighters in the sport over the last 4 ppv's as soon as a opening is given or a mistake is made its exploited and the fights over. No fighter out there drags a fight out. This fight will be over in the first round. personally I don't care about Chuck or Tito. I am just looking at the history of each fighter and the people they have fought and won over. It is a well educated guess, if Tito wins it will be by luck, not because hes better.


I am sure neither guy wants the fight to go past the first round, but TLB is exactly right, the longer the fight lasts, Tito gains more and more of the advantage. Chuck will be too tired to sprawl and brawl, at which point Tito will dump him on his back and start feeding him brutal elbows from the guard.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> man, I think your helmets on to tight...


And I think you are full of shit. These guys live to compete so I am not going to listen to some forum poster tell me they want to get in, get out and get paid. Are you in these fighters minds? No, your not. Yes, if there is an opening the fighter will take it but that doesn’t mean they don’t want a tough fight, that is what makes a champion.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> This is the reason why the 1st fight ended when it did
> 
> 
> hmmm, Titos RIGHT eye seems ****ed up for some reason.... wonder why ?
> ...



You are the MAN!!!!! Every champ chasing Chuck Liddell fan on here thinks he is impossible to defeat, Tito was doing very good against him until that eye poke! And its not the first time Chuck has done that! Notice the timing, as soon as Tito drops back to check his eye, Chuck storms in and KO's him. It is absolute BS, and I thank you for posting that video and picture, maybe just maybe some of these fools will wake up and realize that Tito IS Chuck's biggest threat, and Tito DOES have the tools to stop him.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Just to get this clear, are you saying that Chuck is going to MAKE SURE that this fight is going to go 5 rounds?
> 
> Just because he wants it to go that way doesn't mean he's going to just let shots pass.
> 
> Chuck in the 2nd!


Ok, I will clear it up for you. Chuck thinks he can easily beat Tito so he plans to sprawl and brawl for 5 rounds so he can punish Tito as much as possible. Every fighter comes into the fight with a game plan and that is what Chuck said his will be. That won’t work though, Tito will be to strong in the later rounds a GnP Liddell.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

TLB said:


> And I think you are full of shit. These guys live to compete so I am not going to listen to some forum poster tell me they want to get in, get out and get paid. Are you in these fighters minds? No, your not. Yes, if there is an opening the fighter will take it but that doesn’t mean they don’t want a tough fight, that is what makes a champion.


do you think these guys fight for sport or for money?


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

TLB said:


> Ok, I will clear it up for you. Chuck thinks he can easily beat Tito so he plans to sprawl and brawl for 5 rounds so he can punish Tito as much as possible. Every fighter comes into the fight with a game plan and that is what Chuck said his will be. That won’t work though, Tito will be to strong in the later rounds a GnP Liddell.


OK, I know that you got you information from your crystal ball, but I still think that even if he says he wants it to go five rounds, he'll finish the fight at the first chance he gets.

Chuck in the 2nd.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> do you think these guys fight for sport or for money?


Both, It depends on who you ask. Matt Hughes could probably make a lot more money than he does but he really doesn’t care, he makes good money doing something he loves so he doesn’t ask for more. And it will not be luck when Tito beats Chuck, It will be because of his superior cardio and GnP.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> OK, I know that you got you information from your crystal ball, but I still think that even if he says he wants it to go five rounds, he'll finish the fight at the first chance he gets.
> 
> Chuck in the 2nd.


I have got to stick with a first round win for chuck, he has some seriously heavy hands. I know Tito has a good jaw but...
If it goes 2 rounds I will be shocked. Side bet?

If I were chuck I would just poke him in the eye :laugh:


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> OK, I know that you got you information from your crystal ball, but I still think that even if he says he wants it to go five rounds, he'll finish the fight at the first chance he gets.
> 
> Chuck in the 2nd.


I have no crystal ball but we all will see come December! Tito will take it in the 4th.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> I have got to stick with a first round win for chuck, he has some seriously heavy hands. I know Tito has a good jaw but...
> If it goes 2 rounds I will be shocked. Side bet?
> 
> If I were chuck I would just poke him in the eye :laugh:


Haha, nice, I hope that doesn’t happen! What kind of a side bet?


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> you actually have to be the biggest ufc nuthugger ive ever seen exactly where is chuck rated number 1 cause it wasnt on the link u provided that link just bashed the first pride event in the US not to mention your basing your opion of chuck liddell's superiority to wanderlei silva based on some random site and what they think not facts so if i started a site and named Tim sylvia number 1 HW in the world that makes him the best over cro cop and fedor your ****ing ridiculous henderson is not a no body you might want to look him up and know more about him before you start bashing him


First off I know exactly who Dan Henderson is, I like Dan Henderson but I also know that he hasnt done shit in a while, and most of his wins came from inferior fighters. Go take a gander at his record. 

Second, go look on any MMA ranking poll. Chuck is always at #1 

here is one, MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More

here is two, lhw

here is three, MMANEWS.COM

How many more do you want? 

That link I provided in my last post clearly explained how Pride works, they put B sometimes C level fighters in front of superior competition for national pride, not to see who the better fighter is, of course you chose to ignore that, and say its just bashing on Pride's first US event! haha you are a fool and you weed out the FACTS that damage your arguement! And that web site was not "random" that came from MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More, I dont know how much more reliable it can get. So do me and everyone else a favor and shut up until you actually have something worthwhile to say. Instead of just calling me a nuthugger, haha, what the hell is a nuthugger anyway, that is the most generic nerd insult along with calling someone a newby! It just shows that you have nothing to say.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

TLB said:


> And I think you are full of shit. These guys live to compete so I am not going to listen to some forum poster tell me they want to get in, get out and get paid. Are you in these fighters minds? No, your not. Yes, if there is an opening the fighter will take it but that doesn’t mean they don’t want a tough fight, that is what makes a champion.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RYDN49 (Oct 18, 2006)

I do think Tito has a good chance of beating Chuck. He needs to get him to the ground and pound him. I do not think he can stand with him. Chuck can take a punch. Just watch the fight with Chuck and Rampage. Chuck took alot of hard hits in that fight and still kept coming. Tito can not punch nearly as good as Rampage. 

TEAM PUNISHMENT


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

RYDN49 said:


> I do think Tito has a good chance of beating Chuck. He needs to get him to the ground and pound him. I do not think he can stand with him. Chuck can take a punch. Just watch the fight with Chuck and Rampage. Chuck took alot of hard hits in that fight and still kept coming. Tito can not punch nearly as good as Rampage.
> 
> TEAM PUNISHMENT


Did you just say that Chuck can't punch as well as Rampage???

Chuck's looping right is one of the most crushing shot's in the MMA world.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

TLB said:


> Haha, nice, I hope that doesn’t happen! What kind of a side bet?


points


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


.....


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> points


I don’t know how that shit works but I will figure that out between now and December, you have a deal.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

TLB said:


> I don’t know how that shit works but I will figure that out between now and December, you have a deal.


its just gents side bet. say 500 points- loser gifts 500 to the winner after the fight and has to post it in this public forum. If the loser welches he gets belittled in a thread of his very own.
you in?


----------



## RYDN49 (Oct 18, 2006)

No, what I said was that Tito can not throw like Rampage. Meaning I do not think he will ko chuck from his feet. Chuck is a great puncher, everyone knows that. 


TEAM PUNISHMENT


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> its just gents side bet. say 500 points- loser gifts 500 to the winner after the fight and has to post it in this public forum. If the loser welches he gets belittled in a thread of his very own.
> you in?


You have yourself a bet.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

TLB said:


> You have yourself a bet.


noted and accepted.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Let me try to understand what some of yall are stating as to the reason Tito lost to Chuck the last fight. The eye poke is the reason Chuck won?? First it is a fight and well shit happens sometimes. If Tito would of poked Chuck in the eye by mistake then I'm sure he would of used that to his advantage. I still dont' see how that decided the outcome. If you remember Tito stated that he was going to try to stand with Chuck. So regardless of an eye poke he would of still lost trying to stand with Chuck. The reason yall are stating he is going to beat Chuck in December is by taking Chuck down, endurance and GnP. When that is a fighters strategy you know that is easier said than done when it's against a fighter like Liddell. Chuck has excellent take down defense as we've seen him utilize against many wrestlers. Even when he is taken down he's like a frickin cork in water and pops back up. Keep in mind if Tito keeps attempting a takedown he needs to watch out for a knee or kick... just look at what happened to Babalu. I'll give yall that Tito has more endurance I'm sure but it's not like Chuck is a 300 pound fat guy... the guy trains 3 times a day. I never once stated that Tito cannot beat Chuck, hell anything is possible in MMA, it only takes 1 small slip up. Going off stats and both fighters history of wins which one looks more impressive... Liddell of course, that is why Tito is the underdog going into this fight. If I was a betting man(which I am), I'm going with Liddell on this fight via KO in 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Let me try to understand what some of yall are stating as to the reason Tito lost to Chuck the last fight. The eye poke is the reason Chuck won?? First it is a fight and well shit happens sometimes. If Tito would of poked Chuck in the eye by mistake then I'm sure he would of used that to his advantage. I still dont' see how that decided the outcome. If you remember Tito stated that he was going to try to stand with Chuck. So regardless of an eye poke he would of still lost trying to stand with Chuck. The reason yall are stating he is going to beat Chuck in December is by taking Chuck down, endurance and GnP. When that is a fighters strategy you know that is easier said than done when it's against a fighter like Liddell. Chuck has excellent take down defense as we've seen him utilize against many wrestlers. Even when he is taken down he's like a frickin cork in water and pops back up. Keep in mind if Tito keeps attempting a takedown he needs to watch out for a knee or kick... just look at what happened to Babalu. I'll give yall that Tito has more endurance I'm sure but it's not like Chuck is a 300 pound fat guy... the guy trains 3 times a day. I never once stated that Tito cannot beat Chuck, hell anything is possible in MMA, it only takes 1 small slip up. Going off stats and both fighters history of wins which one looks more impressive... Liddell of course, that is why Tito is the underdog going into this fight. If I was a betting man(which I am), I'm going with Liddell on this fight via KO in 2nd or 3rd.



Well stated and you can look at both Babalu fights for the dangers of trying to take down Lidddell.

On a personal note. I meet Chuck in Las Vegas before the weigh ins for the Franklin/Silva fight and he is the meanest looking SOB I've ever seen!!!


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Let me try to understand what some of yall are stating as to the reason Tito lost to Chuck the last fight. The eye poke is the reason Chuck won?? First it is a fight and well shit happens sometimes. If Tito would of poked Chuck in the eye by mistake then I'm sure he would of used that to his advantage. I still dont' see how that decided the outcome. If you remember Tito stated that he was going to try to stand with Chuck. So regardless of an eye poke he would of still lost trying to stand with Chuck. The reason yall are stating he is going to beat Chuck in December is by taking Chuck down, endurance and GnP. When that is a fighters strategy you know that is easier said than done when it's against a fighter like Liddell. Chuck has excellent take down defense as we've seen him utilize against many wrestlers. Even when he is taken down he's like a frickin cork in water and pops back up. Keep in mind if Tito keeps attempting a takedown he needs to watch out for a knee or kick... just look at what happened to Babalu. I'll give yall that Tito has more endurance I'm sure but it's not like Chuck is a 300 pound fat guy... the guy trains 3 times a day. I never once stated that Tito cannot beat Chuck, hell anything is possible in MMA, it only takes 1 small slip up. Going off stats and both fighters history of wins which one looks more impressive... Liddell of course, that is why Tito is the underdog going into this fight. If I was a betting man(which I am), I'm going with Liddell on this fight via KO in 2nd or 3rd.


go back to sleep, nah. I was joking about the eye poke thing, but some good points.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Well stated and you can look at both Babalu fights for the dangers of trying to take down Lidddell.
> 
> On a personal note. I meet Chuck in Las Vegas before the weigh ins for the Franklin/Silva fight and he is the meanest looking SOB I've ever seen!!!


It's got to be that wicked mohawk and tattoos on the head haha. Nah but for real the dude is actually really nice and laid back but he looks like one mean SOB.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> .....



............ <--- what is this? I gave him two thumbs up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: , which is an easily recognizable symbol that I agree or aprove of what he said. whats with the ............. ? what?


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> It's got to be that wicked mohawk and tattoos on the head haha. Nah but for real the dude is actually really nice and laid back but he looks like one mean SOB.


He was the nicest one that I talked too. I actually saw him stop his guys on the way to a radio interview and go back to talk and sign stuff for a guy in a wheelchair. You have to love someone like that.

Chuck in the 2nd.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Let me try to understand what some of yall are stating as to the reason Tito lost to Chuck the last fight. The eye poke is the reason Chuck won?? First it is a fight and well shit happens sometimes. If Tito would of poked Chuck in the eye by mistake then I'm sure he would of used that to his advantage. I still dont' see how that decided the outcome.



You dont see how the eye poke LED to the KNOCKOUT ????? are you blind ? dumb ? or abit of both . bro it was clear as day , check out pg 25-26 again dude, stop hating on Ortiz


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

and for the record , pppl should NEVER compare Babalus takedowns to Tito's ...


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> You dont see how the eye poke LED to the KNOCKOUT ????? are you blind ? dumb ? or abit of both . bro it was clear as day , check out pg 25-26 again dude, stop hating on Ortiz


Believeing that Tito will get owned is not Ortiz hating, it's just a good knowlegde of the game.

Chuck in the 2nd!!!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> You dont see how the eye poke LED to the KNOCKOUT ????? are you blind ? dumb ? or abit of both . bro it was clear as day , check out pg 25-26 again dude, stop hating on Ortiz


i agree, that eye poke led to the KO..and titos takedowns are the best in the UFC, way better than babalu, tito never even tried takin chuck down


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Believeing that Tito will get owned is not Ortiz hating, it's just a good knowlegde of the game.



Obviously not , but denying the fact that the thumb to the eye lled to the KO is either a severe case of Chuck Liddelll nut huggging or simply Ortiz hatin'


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> You dont see how the eye poke LED to the KNOCKOUT ????? are you blind ? dumb ? or abit of both . bro it was clear as day , check out pg 25-26 again dude, stop hating on Ortiz


So when did I talk shit to you?? Wtf is with ppl lately just talking trash, I used to be a nice poster till ppl started mouthing off. I was even attempting a non trash talking post and you screwed it up, way to go slap nuts. I didnt say that was the reason CHuck won and Tito lost. I was merely stating a point that it was a fight and shit happens. Tito would of tried to capitalize on Chuck if Chucks guard dropped off an eye poke. Another point I was making was that Tito stated himself he was going to try and stand with Chuck, Tito woudl of lost regardless standing with Chuck. Yall have even pretty much stated that saying that Tito has to ground Chuck and keep him there to win this fight. I never even hated on Ortiz in that post, I even went as far as to say he has a chance of winning. I dont see anything that I posted in that post that wasnt reasonable even for a 1 sided Tito fan.

BTW even though ur being an ass, I love the avatar haha.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> So when did I talk shit to you?? Wtf is with ppl lately just talking trash, I used to be a nice poster till ppl started mouthing off. I was even attempting a non trash talking post and you screwed it up, way to go slap nuts. I didnt say that was the reason CHuck won and Tito lost. I was merely stating a point that it was a fight and shit happens. Tito would of tried to capitalize on Chuck if Chucks guard dropped off an eye poke. Another point I was making was that Tito stated himself he was going to try and stand with Chuck, Tito woudl of lost regardless standing with Chuck. Yall have even pretty much stated that saying that Tito has to ground Chuck and keep him there to win this fight. I never even hated on Ortiz in that post, I even went as far as to say he has a chance of winning. I dont see anything that I posted in that post that wasnt reasonable even for a 1 sided Tito fan.


The one thing that I've learned in this thread is that Tito fans actually talk more sh** than Tito himself.

Great job guys.

Chuck in the 2nd.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

man, you said the thumb to the eye didnt cause the KO , that is alll , no name callling but that is just plain stupidity , considering i posted actual footage and after math of what the thumb to the eye had caused


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> man, you said the thumb to the eye didnt cause the KO , that is alll , no name callling but that is just plain stupidity , considering i posted actual footage and after math of what the thumb to the eye had caused


To be honest it was the wanting to stand up with Chuck that caused the KO. The eye poke was just fun to watch.

Chuck in the 2nd.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> To be honest it was the wanting to stand up with Chuck that caused the KO. The eye poke was just fun to watch.
> 
> Chuck in the 2nd.



Yeah the knees bouncing off Franklins nose were a riot too


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> Yeah the knees bouncing off Franklins nose were a riot too


Yeh, *sigh* I'll never get tired of watching that.:laugh:


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> To be honest it was the wanting to stand up with Chuck that caused the KO. The eye poke was just fun to watch.
> 
> Chuck in the 2nd.


How can YOU say Tito fans talk more shit? I am a huge Tito fan but Tito winning is going to be even sweeter because it will shut people like you the hell up.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

TLB said:


> How can YOU say Tito fans talk more shit? I am a huge Tito fan but Tito winning is going to be even sweeter because it will shut people like you the hell up.


I doubt it, Tito's loss didn't shut you up did it?


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I doubt it, Tito's loss didn't shut you up did it?


pw3nd


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> man, you said the thumb to the eye didnt cause the KO , that is alll , no name callling but that is just plain stupidity , considering i posted actual footage and after math of what the thumb to the eye had caused


Plain stupidity?? ok buddy believe what you want. An eye poke didnt knock out Ortiz. I see what u are saying about that being a main factor why Tito dropped his guard some though. Besides Tito's head is huge, its not hard to connect haha. The point I stated and I'll state again is that Tito was trying to stand with Chuck... Tito getting KO"d was ineveitable. Dont say it wasnt because all of yalls reasonings for Tito being able to win this next fight is by taking chuck down and GnP.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I doubt it, Tito's loss didn't shut you up did it?


You may have a point there……I should have worded that differently, something like, when Tito wins it will demand respect from people like you. But at least I give Liddell the respect he deserves and plus I am not talking shit I am making a prediction.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I doubt it, Tito's loss didn't shut you up did it?


haha :laugh:


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> pw3nd


How old are you man? don’t do that shit.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

TLB said:


> You may have a point there……I should have worded that differently, something like, when Tito wins it will demand respect from people like you. But at least I give Liddell the respect he deserves and plus I am not talking shit I am making a prediction.


Here is the thing, if you go back and read. I was the one that started this thread, I said that Tito is a good fighter but just not ready for Liddell and it's a TON of Tito fans that are not giving the respect to a great fighter.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Here is the thing, if you go back and read. I was the one that started this thread, I said that Tito is a good fighter but just not ready for Liddell and it's a TON of Tito fans that are not giving the respect to a great fighter.


Well just to make things clear, I have nothing but respect for Liddell and I realize you are the one who started the thread. I stand by everything I have said, Tito is ready for Liddell, I know Tito is going into this fight with his usual game plan and with his cardio he will take the belt from Liddell.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

TLB said:


> Well just to make things clear, I have nothing but respect for Liddell and I realize you are the one who started the thread. I stand by everything I have said, Tito is ready for Liddell, I know Tito is going into this fight with his usual game plan and with his cardio he will take the belt from Liddell.



I think this should have read

Well just to make things clear, I have nothing but respect for Liddell and I realize you are the one who started the thread. I stand by everything I have said, Tito is ready for Liddell, I know Tito is going into this fight with his usual game plan and with his cardio he will take a great beating from Liddell


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> I think this should have read
> 
> Well just to make things clear, I have nothing but respect for Liddell and I realize you are the one who started the thread. I stand by everything I have said, Tito is ready for Liddell, I know Tito is going into this fight with his usual game plan and with his cardio he will take a great beating from Liddell


I do like this one better.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

TLB said:


> Well just to make things clear, I have nothing but respect for Liddell and I realize you are the one who started the thread. I stand by everything I have said, Tito is ready for Liddell, I know Tito is going into this fight with his usual game plan and with his cardio he will take the belt from Liddell.


He's gonna need more than cardio to beat liddell. All you TIto fans are like, cardio this and cardio that. Tito's main problem is going to be even taking Chuck down and keeping him there not to mention watching out for Chucks hands. I just dont see things as easy as some of yall. SOme are too quick to say that Tito is going to own or Chuck is going to own. Analyze things as a knowledgable MMA fan realistically. I just hope for a good bout and not something like a Tito vs Ken. If I cant get through 1 beer during this fight then i didnt get my moneys worth lol.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> He's gonna need more than cardio to beat liddell. All you TIto fans are like, cardio this and cardio that. Tito's main problem is going to be even taking Chuck down and keeping him there not to mention watching out for Chucks hands. I just dont see things as easy as some of yall. SOme are too quick to say that Tito is going to own or Chuck is going to own. Analyze things as a knowledgable MMA fan realistically. I just hope for a good bout and not something like a Tito vs Ken. If I cant get through 1 beer during this fight then i didnt get my moneys worth lol.


Cardio is one of the most important weapons a MMA fighter can have. If you are a knowledgeable MMA fan why don’t you realize that? In no way do I think this will be an easy fight for Tito or Chuck, I think it will be a war.


----------



## Azar (Oct 18, 2006)

I think Tito is a little bit more prepared for this fight, but just barely. His only hope will be getting Chuck down to the mat and performing GnP. But the only way he'll get past Chuck's defense is going to be a copious amounts of luck. Even then, Chuck will probably bounce right up. 

I'm gonna go with Chuck on this one, but I'll definately be ordering the PPV when the time comes. 

Oh, and Chrisl972...just make your sig "Chuck in the 2nd".


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I do like this one better.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


I bet you do! But that is not going to happen, it will be much more like my prediction.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

TLB said:


> I bet you do! But that is not going to happen, it will be much more like my prediction.


Side bet???


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Side bet???


For points?


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

TLB said:


> Cardio is one of the most important weapons a MMA fighter can have. If you are a knowledgeable MMA fan why don’t you realize that? In no way do I think this will be an easy fight for Tito or Chuck, I think it will be a war.


I know it is important... but look how liddells fights are. His opponents rarely get to even show their cardio lol. Besides once again, Chuck is not some winded fat guy. He trains 3 times a day, he's a great wrestler which is why he has that great taked down defense and sprawls very well and a purple belt in bjj as well. Not saying those are his strongest points... of course striking and counter striking are Liddells bread and butter. I dont know though, just looking over both fighters resumes and comparing everything Liddell is the obvious pick for most. I'm not gonna count Tito out though and neither is Liddell, he's not gonna be that dumb to underestimate him. He knows its MMA and things dont always go your way.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

TLB said:


> Cardio is one of the most important weapons a MMA fighter can have. If you are a knowledgeable MMA fan why don’t you realize that? In no way do I think this will be an easy fight for Tito or Chuck, I think it will be a war.


hey I am going to beat the shit out of you with my cardio. 
whoa, he just took a couple of hard cardios to face

sorry, it just dosen't sound quite right


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> I know it is important... but look how liddells fights are. His opponents rarely get to even show their cardio lol. Besides once again, Chuck is not some winded fat guy. He trains 3 times a day, he's a great wrestler which is why he has that great taked down defense and sprawls very well and a purple belt in bjj as well. Not saying those are his strongest points... of course striking and counter striking are Liddells bread and butter. I dont know though, just looking over both fighters resumes and comparing everything Liddell is the obvious pick for most. I'm not gonna count Tito out though and neither is Liddell, he's not gonna be that dumb to underestimate him. He knows its MMA and things dont always go your way.



Yes, I realize Chuck is not a “fat guy” and I also know he trains hard and all about his wrestling and Jui Jitsu. Tito said in there first fight he would stand with Liddell and he did, now Liddell said he will give Ortiz a 5 round beating so we will see if he is a man of his words. What I am saying is, if he really tries to do that obviously we will see who has the better cardio. Since Tito is not going to try and just stand with Liddell this time maybe after Tito gets a few take downs Liddell will get frustrated and think twice about that whole 5 rounds thing. Tito really didn’t even attempt a take down in there first fight so we will see what Chucks sprawl is like against a 100% Tito Ortiz. As long as he is 100% Chuck will be in trouble (again I am not saying Tito will destroy Liddell), we all have seen how Tito being injured effects his take downs when he fought Griffin but as long as he is 100% healthy it will be a good night for Tito.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> hey I am going to beat the shit out of you with my cardio.
> whoa, he just took a couple of hard cardios to face
> 
> sorry, it just dosen't sound quite right


Haha, what the hell are you talking about? I wasn’t saying that cardio is the only thing you need to fight but it is with out a doubt one of the most important weapons a MMA fighter can have.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

TLB said:


> Haha, what the hell are you talking about? I wasn’t saying that cardio is the only thing you need to fight but it is with out a doubt one of the most important weapons a MMA fighter can have.


 Just giving you shit.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Everyones favorite MMA Fighter, TITO ORTIZ!!!!...









..just for kicks
.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> Just giving you shit.


Yeah I know, it was actually kind of funny but I couldn’t just let you get away with it with out saying something.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

Tank Abbott not to bad..some bad breaks recently...Look out Fedor the biggest bum ever in the ufc is coming for the belt


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

TLB said:


> Yeah I know, it was actually kind of funny but I couldn’t just let you get away with it with out saying something.


ha ha I would hope not lol


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

TLB said:


> Cardio is one of the most important weapons a MMA fighter can have. If you are a knowledgeable MMA fan why don’t you realize that? In no way do I think this will be an easy fight for Tito or Chuck, I think it will be a war.



Exactly. Cardio can be a fighters best weapon , loook at fighters who dont have such goood cardio..... Randleman, Coleman, Baroni , etc , talented fighters, but there records arent so great , why do you think that is ?


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> Exactly. Cardio can be a fighters best weapon , loook at fighters who dont have such goood cardio..... Randleman, Coleman, Baroni , etc , talented fighters, but there records arent so great , why do you think that is ?


They lost some fights?


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> Exactly. Cardio can be a fighters best weapon , loook at fighters who dont have such goood cardio..... Randleman, Coleman, Baroni , etc , talented fighters, but there records arent so great , why do you think that is ?


because they lack training and dicipline?


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> They lost some fights?



no shit dumbass, they lost 90% of there fights due to lack of cardio


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> because they lack training and dicipline?



they have awesome skillls i doubt they lack training , the roids may have something to do with gassing alll the time, but even loook at Allistair Overeem , if that gu7y had cardio he would be a machine, cardio is one of the best things you can have


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> no shit dumbass, they lost 90% of there fights due to lack of cardio


so it wasn't training and dicipline?


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> no shit dumbass, they lost 90% of there fights due to lack of cardio


And the other 10% was to what? Just pure dumb luck?


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> And the other 10% was to what? Just pure dumb luck?


you figure that one out for yourself kid


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

EVERYONE BEWARE OF CHUCK "THE EYESMAN" LIDDELLL


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

hahahaha what a joke


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> hahahaha what a joke


You sure like talking alot of trash... keyboard warrior. You must really really be a Tito fan cause you talk more trash than he does bro. Dont' say you werent either. 

Here's change your sig to one of these lol....




























:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> EVERYONE BEWARE OF CHUCK "THE EYESMAN" LIDDELLL


Now thats funny:laugh: :thumbsup: 
quick thinking :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> You sure like talking alot of trash... keyboard warrior. You must really really be a Tito fan cause you talk more trash than he does bro. Dont' say you werent either.
> 
> Here's change your sig to one of these lol....
> 
> ...


keyboard warrior ? dude your the one who just toook the time out to go upload 3 pointless gifs.... seriously am i dealing with 12 yr old kids here ? shiiit


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> You sure like talking alot of trash... keyboard warrior. You must really really be a Tito fan cause you talk more trash than he does bro. Dont' say you werent either.
> 
> Here's change your sig to one of these lol....
> 
> ...


You have a sig of a grown man spanking another grown man so you want other people to have homosexual type sigs? Obviously neither Tito or Randy or homosexual and I’m not saying you are either but you are posting some very strange things.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> keyboard warrior ? dude your the one who just toook the time out to go upload 3 pointless gifs.... seriously am i dealing with 12 yr old kids here ? shiiit


Agreed it's gettin ridiculous with the trashtalking. You'll notice I only started because the way you were responding to me and others as well. Anyways... we know your pick is TIto obvious by lookin at ur sig...thanks for ur input.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

tito in the 3rd easy win


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

TLB said:


> You have a sig of a grown man spanking another grown man so you want other people to have homosexual type sigs? Obviously neither Tito or Randy or homosexual and I’m not saying you are either but you are posting some very strange things.


I was obviously knockin on Ortiz and providing a little laughter since all everyones doin is talkin trash.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Agreed it's gettin ridiculous with the trashtalking. You'll notice I only started because the way you were responding to me and others as well. Anyways... we know your pick is TIto obvious by lookin at ur sig...thanks for ur input.


By the way, I am just giving you a hard time with that last comment, don’t get to worked up man it’s just an MMA forum.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

my sig has nothing to do with my pick in a fight , Hughes and Ortiz are my fav fighters in UFC, i gotta admit i think GSP is going to take Hughes out in Novemeber, and it sux , but im not gunna sit there and say 'hughes willl destroy GSP' just because i like him more, i truley believe Tito willl beat Chuck in December , as a matter of fact i got a few billls riding on this fight


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> tito in the 3rd easy win


I fully believe Tito will win but it will not be easy.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> my sig has nothing to do with my pick in a fight , Hughes and Ortiz are my fav fighters in UFC, i gotta admit i think GSP is going to take Hughes out in Novemeber, and it sux , but im not gunna sit there and say 'hughes willl destroy GSP' im truley believe Tito willl beat Chuck in December , as a matter of fact i got a few billls riding on this fight


Yeah yalls posts are more realistic than Matt1970's posts at least... did yall see the new thread just dedicated to him? lol


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> I was obviously knockin on Ortiz and providing a little laughter since all everyones doin is talkin trash.


I was laughing so hard at those gifs
no problems with the comedy on my end. 
Flame wars are good for you.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> I was obviously knockin on Ortiz and providing a little laughter since all everyones doin is talkin trash.


Well like I said man, I was just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I think that we can get back to the thread at hand.

Chuck will win because his take down defense is one of the best in the game and it's nothing compared to his stand up. 

Chuck in the 2nd.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Chris, I think its going to be much faster than that. I am thinking ref stoppage in the first close to the 3 minute mark.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

why dont we let this thread be , after the fight is over in December bring it back up and laugh and humiliate the shit talkers :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> why dont we let this thread be , after the fight is over in December bring it back up and laugh and humiliate the shit talkers :thumbsup:


I'm OK with that, Lord knows this thread has already given me more points then I ever thought it would.

Thanks for all the views and posts!!!

Chrisl972


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:laugh: I am good with letting it die, its lived a good life.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

If this doesn't stop the trash talking and put you in a good mood then I dont know what does......















































Now that is not homosexual haha.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn yeah Stacey Keibler is soooooooooo sexy.



Whos the girl in the bottom right corner ? anyone know

what an ass :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn yeah Stacey Keibler is soooooooooo sexy.
> 
> 
> Whos the girl in the bottom right corner ? anyone know
> ...


Its that chick from ECW... Kelly


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Coool thx, i dont know her :dunno: but she does have a beauitful ass


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

OK OK LET IT IT DIE OR GET BACK ON TOPIC 












..... and can you send me those? God I love Stacey Keibler, sop her up with a piece of bread.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> Coool thx, i dont know her :dunno: but she does have a beauitful ass


Yeah I dont know much about her either.. .but if you go to like ecw.com or something shes smokin! Yeah I liked her ass as well haha.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> First off I know exactly who Dan Henderson is, I like Dan Henderson but I also know that he hasnt done shit in a while, and most of his wins came from inferior fighters. Go take a gander at his record.
> 
> Second, go look on any MMA ranking poll. Chuck is always at #1
> 
> ...



first off you called henderson a nobody now you like him make up your ****ing mind and he hasnt done shit in a while?? hes top dogg at 183 over in pride and has a good chance against anderson silva and hasnt fought good fighters? the guys fought carlos newton, nog, babalu, renzo gracie, ninja are they all shit then? second those are just website predictions YOUR NOT EVEN ARGUEING ABOUT FIGHT STATS so if i found a site that ranked wanderlei higher than chuck would you shut the **** up? and third instead of using nuthugger how bout i put it this way U LICK UFC BALLLSSSS and so do all those shitty websites you listed


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> It's got to be that wicked mohawk and tattoos on the head haha. Nah but for real the dude is actually really nice and laid back but he looks like one mean SOB.


he looks like a hells angel hahha


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> first off you called henderson a nobody now you like him make up your ****ing mind and he hasnt done shit in a while?? hes top dogg at 183 over in pride and has a good chance against anderson silva and hasnt fought good fighters? the guys fought carlos newton, nog, babalu, renzo gracie, ninja are they all shit then? second those are just website predictions YOUR NOT EVEN ARGUEING ABOUT FIGHT STATS so if i found a site that ranked wanderlei higher than chuck would you shut the **** up? and third instead of using nuthugger how bout i put it this way U LICK UFC BALLLSSSS and so do all those shitty websites you listed


He said Wandy Silva and Fedor are overrated.... I think that says enough in that statement alone lol.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> You sure like talking alot of trash... keyboard warrior. You must really really be a Tito fan cause you talk more trash than he does bro. Dont' say you werent either.
> 
> Here's change your sig to one of these lol....
> 
> ...


hahahha nice


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> first off you called henderson a nobody now you like him make up your ****ing mind and he hasnt done shit in a while?? hes top dogg at 183 over in pride and has a good chance against anderson silva and hasnt fought good fighters? the guys fought carlos newton, nog, babalu, renzo gracie, ninja are they all shit then? second those are just website predictions YOUR NOT EVEN ARGUEING ABOUT FIGHT STATS so if i found a site that ranked wanderlei higher than chuck would you shut the **** up? and third instead of using nuthugger how bout i put it this way U LICK UFC BALLLSSSS and so do all those shitty websites you listed


Yeah, I like Dan Henderson, but he is no-longer any top dog. 
And what "fight stats" are you talking about? Once again you present no actuall arguement. Good luck findind a credible poll, that has Vanderlei ranked over Chuck. I have heard of ONE but never seen it, it probably does not exsist. So you keep on calling me names, it just further reveals how much you don't know. And by the way, those are NOT "predictions" at all, those are rankings, most are voted on by fighters and people in the business, each poll tells you who votes on them under "pollsters". So again you are WRONG, and your only arguement is to insult my sexuality. Also I wasnt aware that the UFC had a set of balls, whats that about? Even your insults are childish.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

What was this thread about again?


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> He said Wandy Silva and Fedor are overrated.... I think that says enough in that statement alone lol.


Prove me wrong then jackass. I told you why I think that, all you have done is insult me for thinking it. That tells me that you don't even know why you think they are so damn good. PRESENT ME WITH SOME KNOWLEDGE, SOME FACTS< HELL ANYTHING!


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Prove me wrong then jackass. I told you why I think that, all you have done is insult me for thinking it. That tells me that you don't even know why you think they are so damn good. PRESENT ME WITH SOME KNOWLEDGE, SOME FACTS< HELL ANYTHING!


Why should I even have to explain why you are wrong in that statement especially regarding Fedor. Anyone with half a brain that knows MMA would not call Fedor overrated.. thats completely absurd!


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Yeah, I like Dan Henderson, but he is no-longer any top dog.
> And what "fight stats" are you talking about? Once again you present no actuall arguement. Good luck findind a credible poll, that has Vanderlei ranked over Chuck. I have heard of ONE but never seen it, it probably does not exsist. So you keep on calling me names, it just further reveals how much you don't know. And by the way, those are NOT "predictions" at all, those are rankings, most are voted on by fighters and people in the business, each poll tells you who votes on them under "pollsters". So again you are WRONG, and your only arguement is to insult my sexuality. Also I wasnt aware that the UFC had a set of balls, whats that about? Even your insults are childish.


are you for real? dan henderson is still WW champ i believe and the fight stats im talkin about are excatly what you are lacking like other people would argue chuck has great stand and has beat so and so while others would say but tito has great GnP and has beat so and so INSTEAD you argue well this site says so and so and it CANT BE WRONG HAHAHHAHAHAHHA your a ****ing joke :laugh: and if you want me to put it in yet another way ill do it just for you. you are biased against pride and strongly favor ufc wiether they are actually superior or not. happy?????


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Prove me wrong then jackass. I told you why I think that, all you have done is insult me for thinking it. That tells me that you don't even know why you think they are so damn good. PRESENT ME WITH SOME KNOWLEDGE, SOME FACTS< HELL ANYTHING!


you mean like all the knowledge you have provided such as YA YOU THINK WANDERLEI SILVA IS BETTER WELL I DONT I THINK HES OVERRATED AND IM GOING TO FIND A BUNCH OF BIASED SITES THAT SAY CHUCK IS BETTER HAHHAHAHAH


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

It's not about Wandy, it's about Tito and Chuck, and I still say that Chuck is the dominate favorite.

Chuck in the 2nd!!!


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Why should I even have to explain why you are wrong in that statement especially regarding Fedor. Anyone with half a brain that knows MMA would not call Fedor overrated.. thats completely absurd!


See what I mean? No back-up. just shit talking. You have nothing.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> are you for real? dan henderson is still WW champ i believe and the fight stats im talkin about are excatly what you are lacking like other people would argue chuck has great stand and has beat so and so while others would say but tito has great GnP and has beat so and so INSTEAD you argue well this site says so and so and it CANT BE WRONG HAHAHHAHAHAHHA your a ****ing joke :laugh: and if you want me to put it in yet another way ill do it just for you. you are biased against pride and strongly favor ufc wiether they are actually superior or not. happy?????



Dude I don't even know what you are talking about anymore. The rankings I listed were pertaining to the Vanderlei Silva and Chuck Liddell arguement going on. I have posted plenty of times about Tito's and Chuck's strenghts and weaknesses. And I strongly favor the UFC BECAUSE they are superior.
So what is your point here? I really don't know.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> you mean like all the knowledge you have provided such as YA YOU THINK WANDERLEI SILVA IS BETTER WELL I DONT I THINK HES OVERRATED AND IM GOING TO FIND A BUNCH OF BIASED SITES THAT SAY CHUCK IS BETTER HAHHAHAHAH


Damn this is a weak argument. Biased site? You are the joke, those are legitimate MMA ranking web sites, what are you talking about “biased sites”? He has clearly presented why he thinks Silva and Fador are over rated yet you chose to ignore that and say he JUST said Silva is over rated in your post, which is not the case. Stop making things up trying to debate with some one who is giving you actually reason as to what he thinks.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Dude I don't even know what you are talking about anymore. The rankings I listed were pertaining to the Vanderlei Silva and Chuck Liddell arguement going on. I have posted plenty of times about Tito's and Chuck's strenghts and weaknesses. And I strongly favor the UFC BECAUSE they are superior.
> So what is your point here? I really don't know.


Are you really that blind or just biased against Pride??? I watch UFC more than Pride which most do in the states because it is more accessible. If you've ever watched Pride, whether it be PPV's or DVD's you would know that they have more depth in superior fighters... mainly in their HW and Middleweight classes. There is a damn good reason why ppl want to see Silva vs Chuck cause its the #1 and #2 ranked fighters for LHW's. Silva isnt some overrated fighter like you seem to think. The man already deserves respect for even facing CroCop(twice), he's beaten Fujita, Yoshida, Hendo, Sakuraba, Arona, Jackson, Nakamura. I dont see any HW's in the UFC that can beat CroCop or Fedor. Fedor has never even lost a fight, the only one that goes as a loss is because he was cut too bad. He's got impressive victories over CroCop, Coleman, Randleman, Fujita, Arona, Nog.... the list just goes on. Hey check this thread that was dedicated to your comments in the main forum I post in lol... MMA News Forums


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Wanderlei Silva > Chuck Liddelll without question



Illl keeep it short and brief.... Wanderlei has beeen Pride MDW Champion for 4-5 years, he went undefeated at 205lbs for 5 years.... Only has 1 losss @ 205lbs in 5 + years

Chuck Liddell, UFC LHW Champion for 1 YR, Hasnt lost in 3 yrs...... get it ? got it ? good


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> Wanderlei Silva > Chuck Liddelll without question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good points... that is why I want to see them hook up already, I hope we can see this in 2007. Do you think this thread will go on till December? haha


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

hahahah probably bro.


I think sometime in 07 its going to be a new fight that everybody wants to see, and that is Shogun vs Tito ( whhich i think at the time will be champion vs champion ) :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Good points... that is why I want to see them hook up already, I hope we can see this in 2007. Do you think this thread will go on till December? haha


I sure hope this thread goes that long!!!

Thank for the points guys!!!


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Are you really that blind or just biased against Pride??? I watch UFC more than Pride which most do in the states because it is more accessible. If you've ever watched Pride, whether it be PPV's or DVD's you would know that they have more depth in superior fighters... mainly in their HW and Middleweight classes. There is a damn good reason why ppl want to see Silva vs Chuck cause its the #1 and #2 ranked fighters for LHW's. Silva isnt some overrated fighter like you seem to think. The man already deserves respect for even facing CroCop(twice), he's beaten Fujita, Yoshida, Hendo, Sakuraba, Arona, Jackson, Nakamura. I dont see any HW's in the UFC that can beat CroCop or Fedor. Fedor has never even lost a fight, the only one that goes as a loss is because he was cut too bad. He's got impressive victories over CroCop, Coleman, Randleman, Fujita, Arona, Nog.... the list just goes on. Hey check this thread that was dedicated to your comments in the main forum I post in lol... MMA News Forums


Ok, first you keep saying that Pride has superior fighters. Well prove that to me. All the ones you list have records slam full of no-namers, All their divisions are slam full of no-names, new comers, and Japanese guys who are fighting for national pride. Those are some of the reasons I have listed. You have yet to list anything but oppinion, like "I don't see any HW in the UFC can beat Fedor or CroCop" <----that is pure oppinion my friend. TELL ME WHY. And Fedor LOST the fight to Kohsaka. IT IS A LOSS plain and simple, no matter what the situation. Now I respect your oppinions, but dont call me names because I disagree with your oppinions. Tell me why I am wrong. If you wish to debate you have to do just that, DEBATE! Not just call me names. seriously, stop saying they are superior until you can tell me why, stop saying Pride has more depth until you can show it to me. If I keep saying the world is flat, is it true? Thats what you are doing!


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Are you really that blind or just biased against Pride??? I watch UFC more than Pride which most do in the states because it is more accessible. If you've ever watched Pride, whether it be PPV's or DVD's you would know that they have more depth in superior fighters... mainly in their HW and Middleweight classes. There is a damn good reason why ppl want to see Silva vs Chuck cause its the #1 and #2 ranked fighters for LHW's. Silva isnt some overrated fighter like you seem to think. The man already deserves respect for even facing CroCop(twice), he's beaten Fujita, Yoshida, Hendo, Sakuraba, Arona, Jackson, Nakamura. I dont see any HW's in the UFC that can beat CroCop or Fedor. Fedor has never even lost a fight, the only one that goes as a loss is because he was cut too bad. He's got impressive victories over CroCop, Coleman, Randleman, Fujita, Arona, Nog.... the list just goes on. Hey check this thread that was dedicated to your comments in the main forum I post in lol... MMA News Forums


And as for that forum you want me to see, I am not a member of that site, so post it here or email it to me.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Ok, first you keep saying that Pride has superior fighters. Well prove that to me. All the ones you list have records slam full of no-namers, All their divisions are slam full of no-names, new comers, and Japanese guys who are fighting for national pride. Those are some of the reasons I have listed. You have yet to list anything but oppinion, like "I don't see any HW in the UFC can beat Fedor or CroCop" <----that is pure oppinion my friend. TELL ME WHY. And Fedor LOST the fight to Kohsaka. IT IS A LOSS plain and simple, no matter what the situation. Now I respect your oppinions, but dont call me names because I disagree with your oppinions. Tell me why I am wrong. If you wish to debate you have to do just that, DEBATE! Not just call me names. seriously, stop saying they are superior until you can tell me why, stop saying Pride has more depth until you can show it to me. If I keep saying the world is flat, is it true? Thats what you are doing!


Well its obvious you arent gonna back down from what you believe but I just am shocked that you think someone like Fedor is overrated. That is like saying Michael Jordan is overrated.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

whos michael jordan? what class does he fight in? is he pride or ufc?








j/k


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> whos michael jordan? what class does he fight in? is he pride or ufc?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you imagine MJ in MMA .... haha


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Can you imagine MJ in MMA .... haha


I think it would be great to watch him take a high kick as he has the tongue stuck out. LOL

That would be great!!!


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

it would be like a hockey match
announcer-"Oh, and theres a face off in the corner"


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> it would be like a hockey match
> announcer-"Oh, and theres a face off in the corner"


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Well its obvious you arent gonna back down from what you believe but I just am shocked that you think someone like Fedor is overrated. That is like saying Michael Jordan is overrated.


No its not. Michael Jordan played against the best basketball teams in the world, beat everyone in the playoffs and won championships. Fedor fights no name japs, and a small hand-full of worthy/semi worthy opponents. There is absolutely no comparison there. And you are right, I probably won't back down from what I am saying, but you have given me NO reason to even consider backing down. And that my friend is the point I am trying to get across, make me second guess my oppinion by sharing with me the basis for your oppinion.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> No its not. Michael Jordan played against the best basketball teams in the world, beat everyone in the playoffs and won championships. Fedor fights no name japs, and a small hand-full of worthy/semi worthy opponents. There is absolutely no comparison there. And you are right, I probably won't back down from what I am saying, but you have given me NO reason to even consider backing down. And that my friend is the point I am trying to get across, make me second guess my oppinion by sharing with me the basis for your oppinion.


Wow michael Jordan did that all by himself?


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> No its not. Michael Jordan played against the best basketball teams in the world, beat everyone in the playoffs and won championships. Fedor fights no name japs, and a small hand-full of worthy/semi worthy opponents. There is absolutely no comparison there. And you are right, I probably won't back down from what I am saying, but you have given me NO reason to even consider backing down. And that my friend is the point I am trying to get across, make me second guess my oppinion by sharing with me the basis for your oppinion.


I couldn't help but stare at my screen after reading this. 

Fedor is with out a doubt the best fighter in the MMA world right now. 

He has the stand up to knock you out, he has the submissions to tap you out from ANY position, and he has a GnP that is like none we have EVER seen before. 

This man is an Animal. There's no ifs, ands, or buts about it.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> Wow michael Jordan did that all by himself?


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I'll be here all month try the veal


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I couldn't help but stare at my screen after reading this.
> 
> Fedor is with out a doubt the best fighter in the MMA world right now.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!!!!! I guess the best word to describe what i felt when he stated Silva and Fedor are overrated was "SHOCK". He knocks on them but holds Tito on some pedestool, i dont get it :dunno: . Then says UFC is superior to Pride. I agree in some ways but I'm not sure what exactly he was referring to. If he's suggesting UFC has superior HWs or superior LHWs(comparing to Prides middleweights) then i disagree big time. There is a reason Chuck is the only LHW from UFC ranked in the top 5 and a reason that Tim Sylvia on average is ranked 5th in the HW division overall. I dont think cbingham is ever gonna agree on any sort of medium so this is just gonna keep goin back and forth.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> so this is just gonna keep goin back and forth.


its ok chris keeps getting points for it :laugh:


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

seriously though, hit up sherdog and look at the stats.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> I'll be here all month try the veal


Man, you're on fire today!
Save some zingers for the weekend... Ha-ha !!


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> Wow michael Jordan did that all by himself?


Wow, way to take that out of context on purpose, at a failed attempt to call me out! The other guy made the comparison, not me. I just proved that comparison wrong. You apparently don't have anything to add to this discussion, so please stay out of it until you do.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I couldn't help but stare at my screen after reading this.
> 
> Fedor is with out a doubt the best fighter in the MMA world right now.
> 
> ...


Well I have the stand-up, GnP, and submissions to decimate a whole class of 6th graders, does that make me the best fighter street fighting has ever seen? GO LOOK AT FEDOR'S RECORD!!!!!!!!!!!! NOBODIES!!!!!!!! NO-DAMN-BODIES!!!!!!!!! so there is an IF and a BUT for you.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

There must be some solid reason you two guys are so "shocked" at my oppinions, so please enlighten me. I'm begging you. You keep saying hes the best, over and over and over again, but why? how? I am not trying to bash on your oppinions, I am not trying to call you out, I really wanna know.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Fedor beat Nobody's?

He beat the best HVW fighter in the world at one time, Antonio Nogeuira 2x easily, he also gave CroCop a beating , Subbed Randleman , Fujita, Coleman , gave Heath Herring a beating of his life, Toook out the best K-1 Fighter right now today Semmy Schilt.... what else do you want him to do to prove hes the best ? Beat Tim Sylvia LOL


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Well I have the stand-up, GnP, and submissions to decimate a whole class of 6th graders, does that make me the best fighter street fighting has ever seen? GO LOOK AT FEDOR'S RECORD!!!!!!!!!!!! NOBODIES!!!!!!!! NO-DAMN-BODIES!!!!!!!!! so there is an IF and a BUT for you.


Umm ok sure buddy.... keep believing that. I'm curious who the hell you even consider the greatest fighters. Lighten up a lil bit.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> Fedor beat Nobody's?
> 
> He beat the best HVW fighter in the world at one time, Antonio Nogeuira 2x easily, he also gave CroCop a beating , Subbed Randleman , Fujita, Coleman , gave Heath Herring a beating of his life, Toook out the best K-1 Fighter right now today Semmy Schilt.... what else do you want him to do to prove hes the best ? Beat Tim Sylvia LOL


The only one of those guys I consider as top competition is Mirko CroCop, and I am borderline with Nogueira. Randleman sucks, Fujita sucks, Coleman is LONG washed up, Herring sucks, Schilt is one deminsional.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> Fedor beat Nobody's?
> 
> He beat the best HVW fighter in the world at one time, Antonio Nogeuira 2x easily, he also gave CroCop a beating , Subbed Randleman , Fujita, Coleman , gave Heath Herring a beating of his life, Toook out the best K-1 Fighter right now today Semmy Schilt.... what else do you want him to do to prove hes the best ? Beat Tim Sylvia LOL


Exactly!!! So I guess Everyone Fedor has beaten are nobodies and overrated too then huh?


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Umm ok sure buddy.... keep believing that. I'm curious who the hell you even consider the greatest fighters. Lighten up a lil bit.


Nah, man. You are the one who started this, you are the one who has done all the name-calling. I dont consider these guys the best because Pride throws SO MANY no skill, one deminsional, punching bags at these guys, not to mention the guys who make their MMA DEBUT in PRIDE! And you want to tell me Pride has more depth? HA! every single guy that fights in the Octogan has earned his spot there, no question. In Pride you have guys like Stephan Leko who is a straight up kickboxer with NO ground game, Rulan Gardner who is a straigh up wrestler with NO stand-up, or submission skills, Bob Sapp, who has nothing but size and had his first fight in Pride, not to mention all the wash ups and has beens that the UFC tossed out, who are now flourishing in Pride, so don't hand me that load of crap. And the list goes on just ask if you want more.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> The only one of those guys I consider as top competition is Mirko CroCop, and I am borderline with Nogueira. Randleman sucks, Fujita sucks, Coleman is LONG washed up, Herring sucks, Schilt is one deminsional.


Ok we know yor opinion. Now answer me this. Who do you consider to be the best fighter in the world and who must Fedor beat to be considered the best fighter in the world?


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Exactly!!! So I guess Everyone Fedor has beaten are nobodies and overrated too then huh?


well, yes! 95% of them arent rated AT ALL! they probably work at your local super market now!


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Ok we know yor opinion. Now answer me this. Who do you consider to be the best fighter in the world and who must Fedor beat to be considered the best fighter in the world?


I do not have an oppinion on the best HW right now, but I cannot acknowledge Fedor as #1 due to pathetic list of misfit opponents.


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Well its obvious you arent gonna back down from what you believe but I just am shocked that you think someone like Fedor is overrated. That is like saying Michael Jordan is overrated.


No its not, you can’t compare a basketball player to a MMA fighter.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> I do not have an oppinion on the best HW right now, but I cannot acknowledge Fedor as #1 due to pathetic list of misfit opponents.



welll i can guarantee you , you wont find a HVW with more impressive wins and creditentials then Fedor has


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> I do not have an oppinion on the best HW right now, but I cannot acknowledge Fedor as #1 due to pathetic list of misfit opponents.


Exactly, who the hell is gonna beat Fedor. If CroCop cant then who? Tim Sylvia?? pff! please!, UFC HWs cant hold a candle.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> The only one of those guys I consider as top competition is Mirko CroCop, and I am borderline with Nogueira. Randleman sucks, Fujita sucks, Coleman is LONG washed up, Herring sucks, Schilt is one deminsional.



Fujita, Herring and Schilt far from suck bro , infact i would throw down w,e $$$ on any one of those guys going to the UFC and cleaning house in the HVW division

You dont find better HVW fighters in the world then 1. Fedor 2. CroCop and 3. Nog


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> Fujita, Herring and Schilt far from suck bro , infact i would throw down w,e $$$ on any one of those guys going to the UFC and cleaning house in the HVW division
> 
> You dont find better HVW fighters in the world then 1. Fedor 2. CroCop and 3. Nog


Well said!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Anyways, how the helll do you go from having a Convo between Tito & Chuck , to ranking top HVW fighters in MMA hahhahaha , thats messed up


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> Anyways, how the helll do you go from having a Convo between Tito & Chuck , to ranking top HVW fighters in MMA hahhahaha , thats messed up


just lucky I guess...


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> Anyways, how the helll do you go from having a Convo between Tito & Chuck , to ranking top HVW fighters in MMA hahhahaha , thats messed up


It started some pages back cause Cbinghams post was saying that Silva and Fedor are overrated and that their records are padded with cans. I couldnt let that pass untouched. That is just frickin ludicrus!!! I'd love to know who the hell he thinks is the greatest Middleweight/LHW and greatest HW. I'm sure it will make for some good laughs.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> Fujita, Herring and Schilt far from suck bro , infact i would throw down w,e $$$ on any one of those guys going to the UFC and cleaning house in the HVW division
> 
> You dont find better HVW fighters in the world then 1. Fedor 2. CroCop and 3. Nog


Hmmmm.......didnt Fujita get whooped by Vanderlei? doesn't Vanderlei only weigh 205lbs, Ken Slamcock, was beating his ass until he gassed out, verdict-Fujita sucks. on to Semmy. Seems to me that every single time he faces a decent opponent he loses, he is one deminsional. verdict-Schilt sucks! Heath Herring, again every time he faces any halfway quality opponent, he loses! a very washed up Vitor Belfort beat him. Verdict-Herringsucks! yeah those guys are winners!


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> It started some pages back cause Cbinghams post was saying that Silva and Fedor are overrated and that their records are padded with cans. I couldnt let that pass untouched. That is just frickin ludicrus!!! I'd love to know who the hell he thinks is the greatest Middleweight/LHW and greatest HW. I'm sure it will make for some good laughs.


LHW's definatly an arguable topic but when it comes to HW theres no question its Fedor.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Ok I just started a thread in the General MMA forum asking if you think Fedor is overrated. So now we can post on that there and post on Tito vs Chuck here. So Chuck wil KO Tito in 2nd... here we go agian lol


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

why would anybody think tito will even be in chucks guard. Chuck is a better wrestler than tito and randy is a way better wrestler than tito and randy could barely take chuck down after their first fight.I cant even imagine chuck having to fight off his back, while tito is bombing him with elbows. It would be nice, but I cant see it. I think chuck will always have titos #.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

asskicker said:


> LHW's definatly an arguable topic but when it comes to HW theres no question its Fedor.


You know what I would absolutely love, Mark Coleman is fight Fedor next. I hope that old washed up geizer beats Fedor. That would make me the happiest man on the planet. Now I know that it probably wont happen, seeing as how Mark Coleman could fall and break his hip due to old age and weak bones, but if he does! Oh man if he does!


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

jcal said:


> why would anybody think tito will even be in chucks guard. Chuck is a better wrestler than tito and randy is a way better wrestler than tito and randy could barely take chuck down after their first fight.I cant even imagine chuck having to fight off his back, while tito is bombing him with elbows. It would be nice, but I cant see it. I think chuck will always have titos #.


First how do you know Chuck is a better wrestler? And this is not wrestling, you would be a fool to give ground advantage to Chuck. Randy took chuck down easily and often, and kept him there, as did Rampage.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> First how do you know Chuck is a better wrestler? And this is not wrestling, you would be a fool to give ground advantage to Chuck. Randy took chuck down easily and often, and kept him there, as did Rampage.


Actually Chuck vs Randy on the last fight... Randy was having a good bit of trouble. As for Rampage... discussing and comparing something from over 3 years ago is irrelevant. Couture>>>>>>>>>Tito


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

You misunderstood me. I think chuck would sprawl-out on all titos takedwn attempts. I am not a chuck fan but i cant even begin to imagine chuck stuck against the fence on his back with tito elbowing his face. Randy took chuck down at will in the first fight but not 2-3, we all know what happened there.Chuck wrestled to a higher division than tito in college. Quinton did a # on chuck but he is a way better stand up striker than tito. I know tito is good and strong but I dont think he matches up with chuck very well. I was really unimpressed with tito against forrest griffin in the stand up.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

jcal said:


> You misunderstood me. I think chuck would sprawl-out on all titos takedwn attempts. I am not a chuck fan but i cant even begin to imagine chuck stuck against the fence on his back with tito elbowing his face. Randy took chuck down at will in the first fight but not 2-3, we all know what happened there.Chuck wrestled to a higher division than tito in college. Quinton did a # on chuck but he is a way better stand up striker than tito. I know tito is good and strong but I dont think he matches up with chuck very well. I was really unimpressed with tito against forrest griffin in the stand up.


Chuck's sprawl is one of the best in the game. That's why he's such an animal standing up.

Chuck in the 2nd!!!


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> Dude I don't even know what you are talking about anymore. The rankings I listed were pertaining to the Vanderlei Silva and Chuck Liddell arguement going on. I have posted plenty of times about Tito's and Chuck's strenghts and weaknesses. And I strongly favor the UFC BECAUSE they are superior.
> So what is your point here? I really don't know.


seriously are you mentally retarted i said dan henderson was good and still welterweight champ in response to "Yeah, I like Dan Henderson, but he is no-longer any top dog." and the fight stats im looking for are between chuck liddell and wanderlei silva not chuck and tito WHO THE **** DO YOU THINK WE'VE BEEN ARGUEING ABOUT THE WHOLE TIME the chuck and tito thing was just an example and about UFC being superior if they really are then why do they even in your shitty website say that of all the weight classes only chuck (which we are debating now) and matt hughes(because pride doesnt have a 170 weight division) are the best look at anderson silva he was a good fighter but not top dogg at pride and when he went to ufc he ****ed up rich franklin ufc is in not way superior and you need to learn to accept that


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> "I don't see any HW in the UFC can beat Fedor or CroCop" <----that is pure oppinion my friend. QUOTE]
> 
> so you really think tim sylvia can take fedor or cro cop HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> Cbingham said:
> 
> 
> > "I don't see any HW in the UFC can beat Fedor or CroCop" <----that is pure oppinion my friend. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

*chris 192*

I read your thoughts and I can say that you are definitely living in reality. Chuck will win tito aesily and Fedor will beat anybody except godzilla.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

jcal said:


> I read your thoughts and I can say that you are definitely living in reality. Chuck will win tito aesily and Fedor will beat anybody except godzilla.


And I think he could take Godzilla to a decision!


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

*Its GORDZIRRIAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Coldblue (Sep 28, 2006)

tito's in for another pounding, bank on that. and this is coming from someone who doesn't particularly like liddell.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> Cbingham said:
> 
> 
> > "I don't see any HW in the UFC can beat Fedor or CroCop" <----that is pure oppinion my friend. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Cbingham said:


> The only one of those guys I consider as top competition is Mirko CroCop, and I am borderline with Nogueira. Randleman sucks, Fujita sucks, Coleman is LONG washed up, Herring sucks, Schilt is one deminsional.


there is just no gettin to you is there if those guys arent great at HW PLEASE OH PLEASE TELL ME WHO IS


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

jcal said:


> I read your thoughts and I can say that you are definitely living in reality. Chuck will win tito aesily and Fedor will beat anybody except godzilla.


i dont know if fedor got godzilla onto the ground....hahhahaha


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

Coldblue said:


> tito's in for another pounding, bank on that. and this is coming from someone who doesn't particularly like liddell.


Tito's cool for this sport ... a great athlete ... but he falls just below the best ... Chuck in 2 rounds ...


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

meohmy said:


> slick,we all know your gay..and you'll be banned for 3 days..this person loves womens mma and his mothers testimony has a 3 inch penus which he harasses the dog and cat with..no worry to small to penetrate anything.


Umm wtf are u talking about?? Your spelling and senseless posts remind me of someone... I sure hope its not Matt1970 with a new account on here.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Umm wtf are u talking about?? Your spelling and senseless posts remind me of someone... I sure hope its not Matt1970 with a new account on here.


Oh man I hope not.

Any way. I was thinking more about the Chuck Tito match up. If Chuck forces Tito in to a stand up then its going to be his fight, However if they go to the ground I seriously think that its going to be a pretty even fight, both are good at ground n pound, both have submission skills (Tito has an advantage here) and neither is going to gas out. this is going to be a good match up. I just feel bad for all you guys out there that think Tito is going to win.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

meohmy said:


> tito easily


Well whoever wins its going to be a fun fight to watch.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Umm wtf are u talking about?? Your spelling and senseless posts remind me of someone... I sure hope its not Matt1970 with a new account on here.


Yes, it's matt1970.
He signed in yesterday and got banned with the name "way2good".

The little kid has nothing better to do.

You can tell what time Jr. High gets out by the time he posts. -He posts like crazy after the bus drops him off and before mom gets home.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> Yes, it's matt1970.
> He signed in yesterday and got banned with the name "way2good".
> 
> The little kid has nothing better to do.
> ...


does he have nothing better to do than post 21981924809240124 senseless threads:dunno:


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> Actually Chuck vs Randy on the last fight... Randy was having a good bit of trouble. As for Rampage... discussing and comparing something from over 3 years ago is irrelevant. Couture>>>>>>>>>Tito


Randy would have taken Chuck down several times in there last 2 fights if Chuck wouldn’t have kept grabbing the fence.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

TLB said:


> Randy would have taken Chuck down several times in there last 2 fights if Chuck wouldn’t have kept grabbing the fence.


That is a real good point. Did we allready talk about giving the ref a stick to smack them with when they grab the fence? someone said cattle prod I think was a good idea too.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> That is a real good point. Did we allready talk about giving the ref a stick to smack them with when they grab the fence? someone said cattle prod I think was a good idea too.


hahahaha! I could just picture that, CHUCK! LET GO OF THE FENCE! WHACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> That is a real good point. Did we allready talk about giving the ref a stick to smack them with when they grab the fence? someone said cattle prod I think was a good idea too.


You might want to use a taser gun, I wouldn't want to be that close to Chuck when I hit him.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> You might want to use a taser gun, I wouldn't want to be that close to Chuck when I hit him.


thats because your a wuss


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> thats because your a wuss



.. :-| ..


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> .. :-| ..


twice with the same move and you know dang well what I am talking about.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> twice with the same move and you know dang well what I am talking about.



Ok I will admit that you tapped me TWICE.

But things would be much differnent today. Wanna roll again?


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Ok I will admit that you tapped me TWICE.
> 
> But things would be much differnent today. Wanna roll again?


you forgot to add 'with the same move, after the same set up one submission after the other' 
And you know I am down for it, Sunday Oct 19th sound good? It will give you a chance to lose some more chub chub off your belly.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> you forgot to add 'with the same move, after the same set up one submission after the other'
> And you know I am down for it, Sunday Oct 19th sound good? It will give you a chance to lose some more chub chub off your belly.


After rolling for a while before? I was gased and you know it.

I think that you mean Nov 19th and I would love to. 

Winner gets naked pictures of the others wife?


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> After rolling for a while before? I was gased and you know it.
> 
> I think that you mean Nov 19th and I would love to.
> 
> Winner gets naked pictures of the others wife?


Think of something else I don't want to see your wife naked.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> Think of something else I don't want to see your wife naked.


OK if you win I'll give you back the pictures I have of your wife.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

ok thats fair, but then you won't have anything to...nah you can keep them. how about we bet Dinner at outback, 2 out of three falls.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> ok thats fair, but then you won't have anything to...nah you can keep them. how about we bet Dinner at outback, 2 out of three falls.


I understand, but just so you know I did get them laminated.

Outback sounds great. Since is going to be free and all.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I understand, but just so you know I did get them laminated.
> 
> Outback sounds great. Since is going to be free and all.


yeh , for me. Does outback serve lobster?


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Just showing that this post is already going!


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I am glad you brought this back up. DOes anyone have round and time guesses for when Chuck beats Tito?


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> I am glad you brought this back up. DOes anyone have round and time guesses for when Chuck beats Tito?


I'm gonna say KO Via Chuck in the 2nd. Wow we've been goin on forever on this topic haha. Tito's big head makes for an easy target for Chuck to connect with lol. I feel like I'm just gonna keep repeating myself on this thread as we all do. I dont see TIto taking down Chuck easily and if he even takes him down I dont see Tito being able to keep him there. If Tito cant take down chuck and keep him there then he's scewed cause he'll be forced to stand with Chuck.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

*tito still not ready for lidell*

Lets be nice and say chuck will stop tito late in round 2. I figure he will realize he will not take chuck down, and not even be able to keep him down if he does,and be forced to trade out of desperation and that should be the end. Sound familiar. Same ol, same ol.


----------



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)

Tito's going to need every bit of that great conditioning he has. He's going to need to stay off his feet and get Chuck down. I'm sure w/ Liddell's defense it will take Tito 2, 3, maybe 4 shoots, but if his conditioning is where I think it is, he will eventually get Chuck down. From there GnP and keep w/ that strategy as long as you can. 

Don't count Tito out guys.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

hbdale309 said:


> Tito's going to need every bit of that great conditioning he has. He's going to need to stay off his feet and get Chuck down. I'm sure w/ Liddell's defense it will take Tito 2, 3, maybe 4 shoots, but if his conditioning is where I think it is, he will eventually get Chuck down. From there GnP and keep w/ that strategy as long as you can.
> 
> Don't count Tito out guys.


i argee as long as tito isnt dumb enough to think he can stand with chuck he should be fine


----------



## benefactor (Oct 15, 2006)

From watching the Ortiz/Griffin fight I would say that in order to win Tito would need to shoot sooner than later. Every time he tried to take Forrest down late in the fight he got nowhere...and if Chuck would have landed some of the punches that Forrest landed later in that fight then Tito would have been sleeping.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

benefactor said:


> From watching the Ortiz/Griffin fight I would say that in order to win Tito would need to shoot sooner than later. Every time he tried to take Forrest down late in the fight he got nowhere...and if Chuck would have landed some of the punches that Forrest landed later in that fight then Tito would have been sleeping.


Good point.... Forrest throws very sloppy punches too. A way more accurate and stronger striker like Liddell would put Tito to sleep.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

benefactor said:


> From watching the Ortiz/Griffin fight I would say that in order to win Tito would need to shoot sooner than later. Every time he tried to take Forrest down late in the fight he got nowhere...and if Chuck would have landed some of the punches that Forrest landed later in that fight then Tito would have been sleeping.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Three cheers for Liddell!!!

He is ten times the striker that Forrest is and he has MUCH better take down defense.


----------



## blackskimmer (Oct 15, 2006)

Well im hoping for a great fight that goes at least 2 complete rounds with blood and guts flying everywhere. Make us fans proud and give us a hell of a fight!


----------

